# الكتاب المقدس ما بين مدرسة فلسطين ومدرسة الإسكندرية - موضوع دراسي عن أصول شرح الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]أصول شرح الكتاب المقدس ما بين مدرسة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلسطين ومدرسة الإسكندرية*​
*[FONT=&quot]===============*​
*[FONT=&quot]موضوع دراسي يحتاج لتركيز عالي لكثرة المصطلحات*​
*[FONT=&quot]وقد تم اختصاره بقدر الإمكان دون التوسع في الدراسة*​
*[FONT=&quot]======================*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​




*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ 
*قد سبق وتم وضع الموضوع على أجزاء متفرقة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميع الدراسة كموضوع واحد كامل*
*على فقرات كاملة لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع دراسي في المنتدى*
*سيتم غلق الموضوع وسيتم فتحه بعد الانتهاء منه للأسئلة والتعليقات*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​​​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====
*​[FONT=&quot]أ- *المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين  *​
  [FONT=&quot]ب- *مدرســــــــــــــة الإسكندريـــة*​
   [FONT=&quot]الفيلســــــوف اليهودي فيلون ​
   [FONT=&quot]أولاً: حياته ومكانته ومؤلفاته​
   [FONT=&quot]ثانياً: طبيـــــــــــــــــعة فكره​
 *[FONT=&quot]منهج التأويل الرمزي *​*[FONT=&quot]The Allegorical Method*​​*[FONT=&quot]================================*​
*[FONT=&quot]المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين – لمحة تاريخية[/FONT]*   [FONT=&quot]أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]+ ملاحظات وتفسير بعض الألفاظ +[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ أهمية التلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود +[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ أقسام المشنا – التلمـــــــــــــــود +[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ المفاهيم الأسـاسية في المـدراش +[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]================================
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مدرســــــــة الإسكندرية[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]1*- نشأة المدرســــــــــة*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ مؤسسي المدرسة ورؤسائها +[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ مؤسسي المدرسة على مر العصور[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ مديرو ورؤساء مدرسة الإسكندرية[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]2*- سماتها ومنهجها*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]الموعوظين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Catechumens[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ملامح برنــــامج تعليم الموعوظين[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]محتــــــــــــــوى تعليم الموعوظين[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]منـــــــــــــــــهج تعليم الموعوظين[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عظات وكتابات الآباء للموعوظين[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]3*- مدرسة الإسكندرية والتفسير الرمزي*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]==============================
[FONT=&quot]تم الكتاب بنعمة الله ​​ **[FONT=&quot]مع ملحوظة أن المراجع موجودة في نسخة التحميل​
[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب​[FONT=&quot]PDF​
[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)​[FONT=&quot]
​
[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على المستطيل ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الأخضر [FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليه​​​
                                                                                                      Download (1.16MB)
==========================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*(مدخل للموضوع)*​   بالنسبة للمسيحيين الأوائل (ولنا بالطبع)، "الكتاب المقدس" هو الذي يشهد للمسيح الرب لأنه هو بنفسه قال: "فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي *تَشْهَدُ لِي*" (يوحنا 5: 39)، لذلك فأن العهد القديم الذي هوَّ "الناموس والكتب والأنبياء" هي التي تنبأت عن الخلاص المنتظر وظهور الابن الوحيد حسب التدبير، لذلك فأن العهد القديم كما نعرفه اليوم كان لهُ أهمية خاصة عند المسيحيين الأوائل الذين شرحوه على ضوء عمل المسيح الخلاصي بكونه يحتوي على شهادة حسنة للمسيح ابن الله الحي. ولم تنظر الكنيسة الناشئة إلى الكتاب المقدس كنص جامد حرفي مُنزل بشكل إملائي، بل شرحته على ضوء التراث العبري الشفهي الذي كان شائعاً في الفترة ما بين العهدين، أي منذ القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وانتقت بإلهام الروح وإرشاده مقاصد الله الظاهرة في العهد الأول على ضوء التدبير الخلاصي الظاهر في العهد الجديد. (وقد حذرت الكنيسة من خطورة التفسير الحرّ للكتاب المقدس والالتزام بالحرف دون الولوج لأسرار كلمة الله العميقة[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]​)؛ ويُقسم هذا التراث إلى مدرستين أساسيتين:​
====================
 *[FONT=&quot]أ - المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][/FONT]​   وقد ركزت على شرح الكتاب المقدس انطلاقاً من النص العبري للعهد القديم ومن الترجمة الآرامية لهُ مستنده في ذلك على علم المنطق عند أرسطوطاليس الإسكندري (ارسطوبولس).

   [FONT=&quot]ولكي نستطيع أن نفهم طبيعة هذه المدرسة وطريقة شرحها لا بُدَّ من أن نتعرف على رائدها (ارسطوبولس): بالطبع نحن لا نعرف على وجه الدقة تاريخ حياة ارسطوبولس الإسكندري، فبعض المصادر تُشير أنهُ عاش بالإسكندرية حوالي عام (150 ق.م)؛ حيث يُقدر أنه عاش في أيام حكم بطليموس السادس فيلوماتور (أي المحب لأمه) (181- 145 ق.م)، إذ يقال إنه أهدى كتابه الذي وضعه عن "التوراة" إلى بطليموس وألقى بعض فقرات منه أمامه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويروي عنه المؤرخ (إميل برييه) أنه كان يهودياً توجه إلى الملك (فيلوماتور) بشرح للشريعة يقوم على نفس المبادئ التي نجدها لدى فيلون، وأقل اتساعاً منه؛ فارسطوبولس ارتبط فقط بنقاط محددة هيَّ:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](1) تجنب التجسيم أو التشبيه بواسطة التأويل المجازي[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](2) وجعل موسى أستاذاً للفلاسفة اليونانيين[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]انه من المعروف بالنسبة *للنقطة الأولى* (1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]تجنب التجسيم أو التشبيه بواسطة التأويل المجازي): [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أن كل ترجمات التوراة منذ القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد سواء الترجمة اليونانية (السبعينية) أو الترجمة الأرمينية كان همها تجنب التجسيم الغليظ أي التأويل المجازي والمبالغة في التشبيه، وكانوا يستندوا دائماً على قوة الله التي رافقتهم على مرّ التاريخ، بكون الله هوَّ مصدر الأقوال والأفعال العجيبة التي تمت في التوراة وكتب الأنبياء والمزامير. ولعل ارسطوبولس قد اعتمد في شروحاته على هذه الترجمات واستفاد منها في تجنب التجسيم والمبالغة في الشرح والتأويل.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبة *للنقطة الثانية* (2 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]جعل موسى أستاذاً للفلاسفة اليونانيين): [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فإن المؤرخين وعلى رأسهم برييه وسارتون، يرون أن ارسطوبولس كان أول من ربط الفلسفة اليونانية بموسى على نحو مذهبي. ويؤكد سارتون أن ارسطوبولس كان أول من زعم أن هوميروس الشاعر وكذلك هزيود وفيثاغورس وأفلاطون وأرسطو قد اقتبسوا الكثير من التقليد أو التراث العبري، وبالطبع فإن هذا الزعم كان فيه – كما يرى سارتون – الكثير من الإسراف والغلو لأنه يعني ضمنياً أن التوراة قد انتقلت قبل هوميروس إلى اللسان اليوناني حتى استطاع أولئك الشعراء والفلاسفة أن يقرئوها![/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً من أبرز أعمال ارسطوبولس أنه حاول أن يتجاوز التفسير الحرفي للآيات، مستخدماً التشبيه دون المغالاة في التفسير والشرح للكتاب المقدس. وبذلك مهد الطريق الذي سار فيه بعد ذلك فيلون السكندري، وهو الذي صار في عصره مثالاً فذاً على النهج السكندري للجمع أو التوفيق بين الفكر الفلسفي اليوناني من جهة، والفكر اليهودي الشرقي من جهة أخرى، وكان بالتالي رائداً للفلسفات الإسكندرية التوفيقية التي حاولت أن تثبت وحدة الحقيقة رغم اختلاف مظهرها.[/FONT]
=========================
         [FONT=&quot][1]  لقد أوضح أوريجانوس ضرورة التعرف على الطريق السليم في تفسير الكتاب المقدس قائلاً: "يليق بنا أن نهتم بالتأكد من صحة الطريق في طريقته وفهمه وقد حدثت أخطار كثيرة إذ فشل كثيرون في الاهتداء إلى الطريق الصحيح في تعاملهم مع الأسفار المقدسة". ويرى أوريجانوس أن اليهود والفلاسفة – بخاصة الغنوصيين – قد بالغا في التفسير الحرفي فتعثرا في الله وكتابه، وأيضاً البسطاء من المسيحيين الذين لا يتمتعون بمعناه العميق غير المحدود مكتفين بما هو على السطح ووقفوا عند حدود الحرف فحرموا أنفسهم من التمتع بإدراك أسرار كلمة الله العميقة. (أنظر مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية – أوريجانوس تأليف المستشار/زكي شنودة مدير معهد الدراسات القبطية ص90و91)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot](ب) مدرسة الإسكندرية*[FONT=&quot]:​​​[FONT=&quot]وقد ركزت على الترجمة السبعينية للكتاب المقدس، متأثرة بالمنهج الرمزي، وأبرز من أكسب هذه المدرسة منهجها التفسيري الأساسي هو الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلون. وسوف نركز هنا تركيز شديد على حياة فيلون وطبيعة فكرة لكي نستطيع أن نفهم طريقة شرح الكتاب المقدس في العصور الأولى والمنهج الآبائي السليم والذي نفتقده في هذه الأيام.​
===================
 *[FONT=&quot]أولاً: حياته ومكانته ومؤلفاته*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]يتمتع فيلون [FONT=&quot]Philo[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بمكانة فكرية هامة في مدرسة الإسكندرية باعتباره رائداً في الدراسات التوفيقية بين التراث الشرقي والفلسفة اليونانية، وباعتباره أول من حاول بوضوح إثبات *وحدة الحقيقة* رغم اختلاف مظهرها من ناحية الدين أو من ناحية الفلسفة.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وأيضاً يتمتع بمكانة عظيمة بين أعضاء الجالية اليهودية في الإسكندرية، والدليل على ذلك ما يرويه المؤرخون القدامى والمحدثون من أنه أرسل من قبلهم كسفير لدى الإمبراطور كاليجولا [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Caligula[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لكي يشرح له المظالم وسوء المعاملة التي تعاني منها الطائفة اليهودية في ظل فلاكوس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Flacus[/FONT][FONT=&quot] واليها الروماني.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما حياته، فالأقوال متضاربة؛ حيث يرى كوبلستون أنه ولد حوالي 25 ق.م ومات حوالي 40 ق.م، بينما يرى برييه إنه عاش بين عامي 40 ق.م و40 ب.م؛ بينما يقول محمد يوسف موسى (في كتابه مقدمة الترجمة العربية لكتاب: برييه "الآراء الدينية والفلسفية لفيلون الإسكندري ص1) أنه ولد بالإسكندرية نحو عام 20 أو 30 ق.م وأنه مات بعد عام 54 من القرن الأول للميلاد.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً جلَّ ما يهمنا – الآن – أنه عاش فيما بين منتصف القرن الأول قبل الميلاد، ومنتصف القرن الأول الميلادي، وأنه بلغ ازدهاره بين اليهود في عصر الإمبراطور كاليجولا. ومن الواضح أن نشاطه قد تركز في الأربعين سنة الأولى من القرن الأول الميلادي، حيث يقال أنه كتب بعد موت الإمبراطور كاليجولا عام 41م آخر مؤلفاته وهو المسمى[FONT=&quot]L'ambassade á Caius [/FONT][FONT=&quot]  والذي يتناول فيه رحلته إلى الإمبراطور.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لقد كتب فيلون مؤلفات عديدة[FONT=&quot][2]، ورغم أن الكثير منها قد فُقد، إلا أن قائمة بأسمائها احتفظ بها المؤرخون، فضلاً عن أن ما بقى من هذه المؤلفات يكفي لمعرفة جوانب فكره. ويرى المختصون في الدراسات الفيلونية خاصة كوهن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cohn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وماسبيو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Massebieau[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أنه يُمكن تقسيم هذه المؤلفات وفقاً لترتيبها الزمني إلى ثلاثة أقسام:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](1)                  [FONT=&quot]كتابات فلسفية.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](2)                  [FONT=&quot]كتابات في شرح التوراة (الأسفار الخمسة).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](3)                  [FONT=&quot]كتابات في التبشير والرد على المخالفين.
[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]=======================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][1]  وهو جايوس كاليجولا وقد حكم من موت طيباريوس أربعة أعوام [وهو ثالث امبراطور روماني، حكم في الفترة ما بين عامي 37  حتى اغتياله عام41  ميلادية]. أنظر مشاهير الرجال للقديس جيروم إعداد الراهب حنانيا السرياني صفحة33 (للناشر كاتدرائية رئيس الملائكة رافائيل – بالمعادي الطبعة الأولى 1991)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  يقول القديس جيروم :" ومن بعض الكتابات المعروفة والشهيرة التي لا تعد وكتبها هذا الرجل: كتب عن أسفار موسى الخمسة وكتاباً آخر يتعلق ببلبلة الألسن وكتاباً عن الخليقة وكتاباً عن الأشياء التي يتوق ويمقتها العقل الراجح وكتاباً عن التعليم وكتاباً عن ما ورثناه من مواضيع النبوات وكتاباً عن الفضائل الثلاثة وكتاباً أسمه لماذا تغيرت أسماء عديدين في الكتاب وكتابين عن العهود وكتاباً عن حياة العاقل التي تكمُل بالبرّ وكتاباً يتحدث فيه عن الجبابرة وخمس كتب عن الافتراض أن الأحلام مرسلة من الله، وخمس كتب عِبارة عن "أسئلة وأجوبة عن سفر الخروج وأربعة كتب عن "خيمة الهيكل والوصايا العشر... وعن حياة المسيحيين....وهناك أعمال أخرى رفيعة المستوى من نتاج عبقريته الفذة والتي هي تحت أيدينا (طبعاً قد أندثر معظمها ولكن يوجد منها بعض المخطوطات بمتاحف ومكتبات أوروبا).[/FONT] واليونانيين يضربون به المثل فيسمونه الأفلاطون "الفيلوني"، أو فيلو الأفلاطوني.. فان التشابه عظيم بينهم في الأفكار واللغة. (أنظر مشاهير الرجال للقديس جيروم صفحة33و34)​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot](1) **[FONT=&quot]ثانياً: طبيعة فكره*​​​   [FONT=&quot]نستطيع أن نقول – على حد تعبير برييه – كان يهودياً حار الإيمان يُحافظ على كل الشعائر والتقاليد الدينية لشعبه، وكان نشاطه وقفاً – كله تقريباً – على شرح الشريعة.​
   [FONT=&quot]ويرى ريتشارد باير [FONT=&quot]Richard Baer[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن اهتمام فيلون الأول لم يكن إبداع فلسفة جديدة، بل كان تفسير الكتاب المقدس؛ فقد أراد في الأساس صياغة الحقائق الدينية للتوراة في إطار أفضل ما في العصر من مصطلحات وقضايا فلسفية.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لقد كانت مهمة الفلسفة عند فيلون تنحصر في البرهنة على أن حقائق الكتاب المقدس والحقائق الفلسفية متوافقة؛ فمنبعيهما واحد وهوَّ الله (مصدر الحق كله).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وفي ضوء ذلك يُحدد فيلون – كما يرى ريتشارد – معنى الفيلسوف الحقيقي بأنه هوَّ الذي يسير في طريق المعرفة الروحية لله (الحق المطلق)، كما يُحدد معنى الفلسفة الحقيقية بأنها مسعى حماسي لإدراك الحقيقة النهائية لله نفسه، بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الطريق الملكي للفلسفة متماثل في النهاية مع كلمة الله.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وعلى هذا النهج التوفيقي جاء الربط الفيلوني (منهج فيلون) بين الفلسفة والدين، (بين دور الفيلسوف المتصوف الساعي إلى إدراك الحقيقة الإلهية، وبين رجل الدين الذي يسعى إلى تفسير النص الديني ليكشف عمق الحق الذي فيه).[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولعل هذا النهج التوفيقي عند فيلون يقوم في الأساس على اعتقاده بأن الحقيقة واحدة، وهو في بحثه عن الحقيقة الواحدة لا يرى فرقاً جوهرياً بين الطريق الديني والطريق الفلسفي وإن كان يعتقد أن الدين هو الأصل وأن الفلسفة ينبغي أن تكون شارحة ومفسرة لهُ![/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]باختصار فيلون – على حد تعبير يوسف كرم (في كتاب: تاريخ الفلسفة اليونانية ص248) – لا يفصل بين الفلسفة والدين، ولكنه يتخذ من الدين أصلاً ويشرحه بالفلسفة.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](2) **[FONT=&quot]منهج التأويل الرمزي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]The Allegorical Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]المقصود به أسلوب أو طريقة التفسير بشكل منهجي، وهذا الأسلوب كان شائعاً في عصر فيلون. ولفيلون منهجه الرمزي الخاص والذي اختلف عن سابقيه لمن لهم نفس ذات المنهج، وهذا الاختلاف في التزام فيلون في كثير من الأحيان بالمعنى الحرفي (الغير قابل للترميز) ووقوفه عن التمادي في التفسير الرمزي والتزامه بالتقليد. إنما كان استخدامه للتفسير الرمزي في كثير من المواضع حتى يتخلص من صعوبات التفسير الحرفي. وطبعاً كان يهدف في الأساس الدفاع عن العقيدة الموسوية ضد من اتهموها بأنها عبارة عن كتابات في معظمها تعتمد على الأساطير. [فهو حينما كتب مؤلفاته "كان يُتابع منذ زمن طويل عملاً من أعمال التلفيق، هذا العمل الذي كان يوحد أحداث التوراة والأساطير الإغريقية"]، ولقد كان اتجاهه العام في شرحه للشريعة هو وضع المعنى الخُلقي بإزاء المعنى الحرفي؛ فقد كان يرى في الطقوس الدينية علامات على الشروط الخُلقية اللازمة للعبادة، كما كان يرى في تحريم الحيوانات النجسة دلالة على وجوب قمع الشهوات الرديئة والقبيحة.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولقد حاول فيلون – من جانب آخر – تخليص الشريعة اليهودية من كل *طابع سياسي* *وتحويلها إلى شريعة أخلاقية*؛ فقد كان يرى أن كل يهودي إسكندري إنما هوَّ يهودي بالدين فقط *وليس يهوديا بالجنسية*. كما كان يرى أن كل يهودي بعد التشتت يجب أن يكون مواطناً في البلد الذي يُقيم فيه. ولذلك فلم يكن فيلون ينتقد مطلقاً – من الناحية النظرية على الأقل – أي وضع من الأوضاع التي يمكن أن تكون عليها الحكومة، وكان كل هاجسه هوَّ الرغبة في حكومة قوية إلى درجة تستطيع بها حماية حقوق اليهود.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot] *المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين*​​   [FONT=&quot]لقد جُمعت شروحات العهد القديم في فلسطين فيما عُرف باسم "التلمود والترجوم أو الترغوم"​
 *[FONT=&quot]والتلمود*[FONT=&quot]: هوَّ مجموعة تفاسير الناموس والتوراة وقد دوَّنت في شكلها النهائي عام 200ق.م، والتلمود مؤلف من "الميشنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mishna[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" أي التفاسير التشريعية للناموس، ومؤلف من "الجيمارا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gemara[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وهيَّ تعليق على شروحات الميشنا.[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الترجوم أو الترغوم*[FONT=&quot]: قد أعطيت هذه التسمية للترجمة الآرامية للتوراة وهيَّ في الكثير من أجزائها ترجمة تفسيرية وليست بترجمة حرفية، عموماً الكلمة باختصار تعني الترجمة والتفسير.[/FONT][/FONT]​====================
 *[FONT=&quot]  === لمحة **تاريخيــة** سريعة ===*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]          كان الكهنة وأحبار اليهود المقيمون في المعابد والمدارس الفلسطينية والبابلية هم الذين وضعوا التلمود الفلسطيني والتلمود البابلي. وكانوا يقولون ان موسى لم يترك فقط لشعبه شريعة مكتوبة تحتويها الأسفار الخمسة، بل ترك له أيضاً شريعة شفوية تلقاها التلاميذ عن المعلمين ووسعوا فيها جيلاً بعد جيل. وكان أهم ما ثار حوله الجدل بين الفريسيين والصدوقيين الفلسطينيين هوَّ: هل هذه الشريعة الشفوية هي الأخرى من عند الله، وهل هيَّ واجبة الطاعة؟!، وبعد تشتت اليهود عام 70ميلادياً، لم تتوقف الحياة اليهودية، فبمنتهى السرعة والنشاط، تأسست مدرسة لدراسة تفاسير العهد القديم، وإعادة تفسيرها مرة أخرى. ولم يتفق العلماء اليهود في تفاسيرهم في الكثير من النقاط، ولذلك تكونت مدرستان متنافستان، في القرن الأول الميلادي: مدرسة رابي هلليل [FONT=&quot]Rabbi Hillel[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ومدرسة رابي شمّاى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rabbi Shammai[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. هاتان المدرستان اختلفتا في مئات من النقاط المتعلقة بالشريعة اليهودية، حتى في أتفه الأمور، مثل شموع عيد الأنوار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Chanuka[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، هل يتم إنارتها من اليمين لليسار أم العكس. إلى هذا الحد استقلت المدرستان عن بعضاهما في الفكر والأنظمة والعادات، حتى جسد التلمود خطورة ذلك بالعبارة التالية: (أن التوراة الواحدة قد ينتهي بها الأمر إلى توراتين)[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأثناء القرون الخمسة الأولى الميلادية، قام علماء اليهود من الرابيين في بابل وفلسطين، بحماسة شديدة لشرح وتفسير كلمات العهد القديم. المجموعة الأولى التي قامت بهذا العمل هي مجموعة (التنائيم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tannaim[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) أي المعلمون (ومفردها معلم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tanna[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]תנא[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، وهم فئة من العلماء والحكماء اليهود في القرن الأول والثاني الميلادي الذين أكملوا المجادلات وبحثوا الخلافات التي بدأت بين رابي هلليل ورابي شمّاى والذين خلفوهم.. وأخيراً في حوالي سنة 220 ميلادية، تم تصحيح وتوفيق الخلافات والمناقشات، ثم دونها وصنفها رابي يهودا هناسي (المشهور بيهودا الأمير) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rabbi Yehuda Hanasi[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. وبذلك تكوّن الجزء الأول[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من التلمود، والذي يُعرف بـ "المشناه"، ويعتبر بمثابة نواة الأدب والتراث اليهودي. وقد أُعتبر مصدراً رسمياً ومعتمداً للتشريعات والأحكام اليهودية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]halacha[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ والقرون الثمانية التي تجمعت فيها ثمار الجدل، والأحكام، والإيضاح فكانت هي الجمارتين أو شروح المشنا، وانضمام المشنا إلى أقصر هاتين الجمارتين ليتألف منهما التلمود الفلسطيني، وإلى أطولهم ليتألف منهم التلمود البابلي.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكانت مهمة علماء السنهدرين قبل التشتت والأحبار بعد التشتت، هي تفسير الشريعة الموسوية تفسيراً يهتدي به الجيل الجديد والبيئة الجديدة ويفيدان منه: وتوارث المعلمون جيلاً بعد جيل تفاسير هؤلاء العلماء ومناقشاتهم وآراء الأقلية والأغلبية في موضوعاها: على أن هذه الروايات الشفوية لم تدون، ولعل السبب في عدم تدوينها أن هؤلاء العلماء أرادوا أن يجعلوها مرنة قابلة للتعديل، أو لعلهم أرادوا أن يرغموا الأجيال التالية على حفظها (وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح). وكان الأحبار في الستة القرون الأولى بعد ميلاد الرب يسوع يُسمون "التنايم [FONT=&quot]Tennaim[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" أي "معلمي الشريعة" وإذ كانوا هم وحدهم المضلعين فيها، فكانوا هم المعلمين والقضاة بين يهود فلسطين بعد تدمير الهيكل. 
[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً لما كثرت قرارات الأحبار وتضاعفت وأصبحت مهمة (حفظها شاقة وغير معقولة). لذلك حاول هلل وعقيبا [FONT=&quot]Akiba[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومإير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mair[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مراراً أن يصنفوها ويستعينوا على استظهارها ببعض الأساليب والرموز، ولكن هذه التصنيفات والرموز والحيل لم يحظ شيء منها بالقبول من جمهرة اليهود. وكانت نتيجة هذا أن أصبح الاضطراب في نقل الشريعة هو القاعدة العامة، ونقص عدد من يحفظون الشريعة كلها عن ظهر قلب نقصاً مروعاً، وكان مما زاد (من هذه المشكلة) تشتت اليهود الذي ساعد على نشر هذه القلة في أقطار نائية، ونحو عام 189 تابع الحبر يهودا هنسيا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jehuda Hansia[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]عمل عقيبا ومإير، وعدَّلهُ، وأعاد ترتيب الشريعة الشفوية بأكملها، ثم دونها، وزاد عليها إضافات من عنده، فكان هيَّ "مشنا الحبر يهودا"[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] وقد انتشرت بين اليهود انتشارا أصبحت معه (بعد زمنٍ ما) هي المشنا، والصورة المعتمدة لشريعة اليهود الشفوية.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]والمشنا (أي التعاليم الشفوية) كما نعرفها اليوم هي الصورة النهائية لطبعات مختلفة كثيرة وحواشي متعددة أُدخلت عليها من أيام يهوذا (يهودا) إلى الآن. ولكنها مع هذا خلاصة مدمجة محكمة، وضعت لكي تحفظ عن ظهر قلب بكثرة التكرار.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وقد قبلها يهود بابل وأوربا كما قبلها يهود فلسطين، ولكن كل مدرسة فسرت أمثالها وحكمها تفسيراً يخالف ما فسرته به الأخرى، وجمعت ستة أجيال (220-500 م) من أحبار الأمورايم (الشراح) هاتين الطائفتين الضخمتين من الشروح وهما الجمارا الفلسطينية والبابلية، كما اشتركت من قبل ستة أجيال (10-220 م) من الأحبار التنايم في صياغة المشنا (الميشنا). وبذلك فعل المعلمون الجدد بمشنا يهودا ما فعله التنايم بالعهد القديم: فتناقشوا في النص، وحللوه، وفسروه، وعدلوه، ووضحوه، لكي يطبقوه على المشاكل الجديدة، وعلى ظروف الزمان والمكان. ولما قارب القرن الرابع على الانتهاء *نسقت مدارس فلسطين* شروطها وصياغتها في الصورة المعروفة بالجمارا الفلسطينية. وشرع رب آشي رئيس جامعة سورا حوالي ذلك الوقت في تقنين الجمارا البابلية وظل يواصل العمل في ذلك التقنين جيلاً من الزمان. وأتمه ربينا الثاني بار (بن) شمويل، وهو أيضاً من جامعة سورا بعد مائة عام من ذلك الوقت (499).[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وإذا ذكرنا أن الجمارا البابلية أطول من المشنا إحدى عشر مرة، نستطيع أن نستشف لِمَ استغرق جمعها مائة عام كاملة. وظل الأحبار السبورايم (الناطقة) مائة وخمسين سنة أخرى (500-650) يراجعون هذه الشروح الضخمة، ويصقلون التلمود البابلي الصقل الأخير.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نعرف إن لفظ التلمود – كما أشرنا سابقاً – يعني التعليم. ولم يكن الأمورايم يطلقون اللفظ إلا على المشنا. أما في الاستعمال الحديث فهو يشمل المشنا والجمارا. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والمشنا في التلمود البابلي هي بعينها مشنا التلمود الفلسطيني، ولا يختلف التلمودان إلا في الجمارا أو الشروح، فهي في التلمود البابلي أربعة أمثالها في التلمود الفلسطيني.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولغة الجمارا البابلية والجمارا الفلسطينية هي الآرامية أما لغة المشنا فهي اللغة العبرية الجديدة تتخللها ألفاظ كثيرة مستعارة من اللغات المجاورة. وتمتاز المشنا بالإيجاز، فهي تُعَبرّ عن القانون الواحد بقليل من السطور، أما الجمارتين فتتبسطان عن قصد وتعمد، وتذكران مختلف آراء كبار الأحبار عن نصوص المشنا وتصفان الظروف التي قد تتطلب تعديل القانون وتضيفان كثيراً من الإيضاحات. ومعظم المشنا نصوص قانونية وقرارات (هَلَخاه)، أما الجمارتين فبعضها هَلاخاه – إعادة نص قانون أو بحثه – وبعضها [FONT=&quot]الهجاداة[/FONT][FONT=&quot](التفسير الذي لم يرد في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هلاخاه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). وقد عُرفت الهَجَادَاة تعريفاً غير دقيق بأنها كل ما ليس هَلَاخاه في التلمود. وأكثر ما تسجله الهَجَادَاة هو القصص والأمثلة الإيضاحية. وأجزاء من السير، والتاريخ، والطب، والفلك، والتصوف، والحث على الفضيلة، والعمل بالشريعة.[/FONT][/FONT]
=============================
 ·  أنظر قصة الحضارة تأليف و.ل. ديورانت – الجزء الثالث من المجلد الرابع (عصر الإيمان) ترجمة محمد بدران من صفحة 10 إلى صفحة 39
   The story of Civilization ( Volume VI Part 111 ) – The age of faith by Will Durant \ translated by Muhammad Badran\ Cairo (Association of Authorship Translation & Publication Press 1975)
 [1] Sanhedrin 88 b​      [2]  في قرية صبورة بفلسطين وهيَّ تقع على بحر طبرية في فلسطين
     [3]  يرى أقلية من العلماء أن يهودا لم يدون مشناه، وأنها أخذت تنتقل شفوياً من جيل لجيل حتى القرن الثامن الميلادي. وممكن الرجوع (للتعرف على رأي الأغلبية) إلى = كتاب ج.ف. مور المسمى " اليهودية في القرون الأولى من التاريخ المسيحي Judaism in the first centuries of the Christian era طبعة جامعة كيمبردج بولاية مشوستس عام 1932 المجلد الأول ص151 وكذلك كتاب و.أ. أوسثرلى W.O. Oesterley ، ج.هـ. بكس G.H. Box المسمى نظرة قصيرة في الآداب الدينية اليهودية في العصور الوسطى Short survey of the literature of Rabbinical and Medieval Judaism​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ولنا الآن أن نعرف أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود:*​
   [FONT=&quot]==========================
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]يقول الكهنة اليهود أنه من واجب الإنسان أن يدرس الشريعة مسطرة وشفوية، ومن حكمتهم المأثورة في هذا المعنى قولهم (وهو هام جداً): "إن دراسة التوراة أجل قدراً [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أعظم) من بناء الهيكل "[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] وإن من واجب الإنسان وهو منهمك في دراسة الشريعة أن يقول لنفسه كل يوم: "كأنا في هذا اليوم قد تلقيناها من طور سيناء"[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] ويعتبرون كل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس من كلمات الله بالمعنى الحرفي لهذه العبارة، وأن الشريعة وجدت لا محالة قبل أن يُخلق العالم "في صدر الله أو عقله"[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] والتلمود هو الذي يبحث في الشريعة (هالكا) وهو أيضاً كلمات الله الأزلية، وهو صياغة للقوانين التي أوحاها الله إلى موسى شفوياً ثم علّمها موسى وسلمها لمن بعده، ولهذا فإن ما فيها من الأوامر والنواهي واجبة الطاعة وتستوي في هذا مع كل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس (رغم من أنه لم يقر أي مجمع يهودي رسمي هذا الرأي التلمودي الخاص بالتلمود؛ واليهودية الحديثة ترفضه)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومن أحبار اليهود من يجعلون المشنا مرجعاً أقوى حجة من الكتاب المقدس نفسه، لأنها صورة من الشريعة معدلة جاءت متأخرة عنها. وكانت بعض قرارات الأحبار تتعارض تعارضاً صريحاً مع قوانين أسفار موسى الخمسة، أو تفسيرها تفسيراً يبيح مخالفتها. وكان يهود ألمانيا وفرنسا في العصور الوسطى يدرسون التلمود أكثر مما يدرسون الكتاب المقدس نفسه.[FONT=&quot][4] [/FONT][/FONT]
   =======================
         [FONT=&quot][1]  Catholic Encyclopedia, XIV, 38.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  Ashley. Introd, To English Economic History, II. 279[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] "فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء ولأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" ( مت5: 18)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] amhn gar legw umin. ewV an parelqh o ouranoV kai h gh, iwta en h mia keraia ou mh parelqh apo tou nomou, ewV an pavta genhtai.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]amhn...legw[FONT=&quot]: (أنظر مت3: 9) هذه اللفظة تعني "الحق أقول" وهذا التعبير دائماً يتصدر تصريحاً مهيباً.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]keria[FONT=&quot]: اسم مؤنث مفرد في حالة الفاعل، معناه النقطة التي توضع على الحروف العبرية ([/FONT]dagesch داجش דּגַשׁ) لتميز بينها أو توضع تحت الحروف العبرية بقصد التشكيل (وهي تُشبه النقاط التي توضع فوق الحروف في اللغة العربية فحرف س في العربية يختلف عن حرف ش بوضع ثلاث نقاط فوق حرف س.. وهكذا) والمقصود هنا "أصغر جزء من الحرف".[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]keraia...iwta[FONT=&quot]: الحرف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]iwta[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو أصغر الحروف في الأبجدية العبرية اليود ([/FONT]י[FONT=&quot])، والنقطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]keraia[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هي النقطة التي كانت تُستخدم لتمييز الحروف العبرية المتشابهة. ويذكر التقليد اليهودي أن الحرف يود ([/FONT]י[FONT=&quot]) يتعذر نقله أو إزالته، ويضيفون أنه لو اجتمع جميع الرجال في العالم لكي يزيلوا أصغر الحروف من الناموس، فإنهم لن ينجحوا، وأن جريمة تغيير هذه العلامات التي تُميز بين الحروف العبرية هي جريمة خطيرة، فإذا تمت، فإن العالم يقبل على الدمار. وهكذا يذكر السيد المسيح أنه لا يزول حرف واحد وإن كان أصغر الحروف أو نقطة واحدة صغيرة إلى أن يصير الكل.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ou mh[FONT=&quot]: للنفي القوي بمعنى "أبداً – لن" وخاصة مع الصيغة المصدرية للماضي فإنه يُفيد النفي المؤكد أو المشدد المتصل بالمستقبل (لن يزول أبداً) وفي غالبية استخدام العهد الجديد لهذا التكوين يعبر عن التأكيدات النبوية كما في (مت18: 3)  (أنظر تحليل لغة الإنجيل للقديس متى في أصولها اليونانية إعداد الدكتور موريس تاوضروس ومراجعة الأنبا بيشوى مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ ص140 و141)   [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] أنظر قصة الحضارة (عصر الإيمان) ج14 من ص10 إلى ص17.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ ملاحظات وتفسير بعض المصطلحات +*​
=======================​   [FONT=&quot](1)                  *[FONT=&quot]المشنا – *​*[FONT=&quot]Mishna[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] במשנה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: وهي العقيدة غير المكتوبة وتفسيرها (والكلمة مأخوذة من الفعل "شناه" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]shanah[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] שנה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] بمعنى يُكرر أو يتعلم أو يُعلم) وهيَّ على وجه الخصوص – باختصار شديد – عُبارة عن:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](أ) كل الناموس غير المكتوب الذي ظهر إلى حيز الوجود حتى نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](ب) تعليم أحد الحاخامات الذين عاشوا خلال القرنين الأولين للميلاد.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](ج) ويطلق الاسم أحياناً على إحدى العقائد أو مجموعة من العقائد.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](د) يُطلق الاسم بشكل خاص على المجموعة التي جمعها الحاخام يهوذا الناسي في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي. [/FONT]
=================
   [FONT=&quot](2)                  *[FONT=&quot]الجمارا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Gemara[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] הַגְּמָרָא[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: وهي تعني التكملة (والكلمة مأخوذة من "جمار" بمعنى يُجزأ ويتعلم) ويُطلق هذا الاسم – منذ القرن التاسع – على مجمعة مناظرات "الأمورايم" أي المعلمين الذين قاموا بمهمة التعليم من عام 200 إلى 500 بعد الميلاد.[/FONT][/FONT]
=================
   [FONT=&quot](3)                  *[FONT=&quot]التلمود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]תלמוד[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: ومعناه (الدراسة أو التعليم) وقد استخدمت الكلمة في العصور القديمة للدلالة على مناظرات "الأمورايم"، أما الآن فتعني "المشنا" وما دار حولها من مناقشات وتفاسير.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=================[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](4)                  *[FONT=&quot]الهلاخاه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]הַהֲלָכָה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مأخوذة من كلمة "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]הָלַךְ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، هالاخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" بمعنى: يذهب، ويقصد بها: "الحياة المنضبطة بالناموس" و "مبدأ تشريعي" وتعني المشي أو المسير والترجمة الأدق لهالاخاه ليست قانون بل طريقة ومرتبطة كذلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالآجاداه[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
=================
   [FONT=&quot](5)                  *[FONT=&quot]الهَجَداه أو الآقداة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: وهو عبارة عن قصص الإسرائيليات والذي يتضمن مواضيع كثيرة، بدءاً من القصص العامة وقصص المدح والكمال، ومضمون الآقداة هو في الحكمة "الأمورية" مثل: الحكمة العظيمة والحكم التي نستفيد منها وما إلى ذلك. كما أن الجزء الأساسي يضاف في بعض الأحيان داخل أقوال شريعة التلمود.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=================[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](6)                  *[FONT=&quot]الزوهار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]זֹהַר[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهي كلمة بالعبرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعني الإشراق أو الضياء وهو يعتبر أهم كتب التراث الكابالي[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]، وهو تعليق صوفي مكتوب بالآرامية على المعنى الباطني للعهد القديم ويُنسَب الكتاب إلى أحد معلمي المشناه ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]הַתַּנָּאִים) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحاخام شمعون بن يوحاي (القرن الثاني) وإلى زملائه، ولكن يُقال إن موسى دي ليون (مكتشف الكتاب في القرن الثالث عشر) هو مؤلفه الحقيقي أو مؤلف أهم أجزائه، وأنه كتبه بين عامي 1280 و1285. يتضمن الزوهار ثلاثة أقسام هي: الزوهار الأساسي، وكتاب الزوهار نفسه، ثم كتاب الزوهار الجديد. ومعظم الزوهار يأخذ شكل تعليق أو شرح على نصوص من الكتاب المقدَّس، كما يضم مجموعة من الأفكار عن الإله وقوى الشر والكون. ويتناول القضايا الرئيسية التي يعالجها الكتاب طبيعة الإله وكيف يكشف عن نفسه لمخلوقاته، وأسرار الأسماء الإلهية، وروح الإنسان وطبيعتها ومصيرها، والخير والشر، وأهمية التوراة. ظهرت أولى طبعات الزوهار خلال الفترة من 1558 إلى 1560 في مانتوا وكريمونا في إيطاليا. وظهرت طبعة كاملة له في القدس (1945 - 1958) وتقع في اثنين وعشرين مجلداً، وتحتوي على النص الآرامي يقابله النص العبري. وقد ظهرت ترجمات لاتينية لبعض أجزاء كتاب الزوهار (ابتداءً من القرن السابع عشر). كما تُرجم إلى الفرنسية في ستة أجزاء (1906 ـ 1911) وإلى الإنجليزية في خمسة أجزاء (1931 ـ 1934). ومن أشهر طبعاته طبعة فلنا التي يبلغ عدد صفحاتها ألفاً وسبعمائة صفحة. بعد مرور مائة عام على ظهوره، أصبح الزوهار بالنسبة إلى المتصوفة في منزلة التلمود بالنسبة إلى الحاخاميين. وقد شاع الزوهار بعد ذلك بين اليهود، حتى احتل مكانة أعلى من مكانة التلمود نفسه.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وما يهمنا هنا*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أنه بحسب [FONT=&quot]كتاب الزوهار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، الكتاب الاساسي عند القباليين، يجب دراسة التوراة بأربعة مستويات وهما:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](1) مستوي الـ"بشاط" ([FONT=&quot]פשט [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اي البسيط) وهو التأويل للمعنى المباشر للكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](2) مستوى الـ"رمِز" ([FONT=&quot]רמז [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي الترميز) أي فهم رمزية النص بفهم التلميحات والاشارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](3) مستوى الـ"دراش" ([FONT=&quot]דרש [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اي البحث او الدراسة) اي فهم المعنى للكلمات عن طريق المقارنة والمقابلة مع الكلمات الموازية الواردة في التوراة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](4) مستوى الـ"صود" (بالعبرية [FONT=&quot]סוד [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي الأسرار والالغاز) أي استنباط المعاني الباطنية والماورائية في داخل النصوص المقدسة المستترة فيها.[/FONT][/FONT]
=================
         [FONT=&quot][1] *القباله* أو *القبلانية* (كابالا קַבָּלָה) هي معتقدات وشروحات روحانية فلسفية تفسر الحياة والكون والربانيات. بدأت عند اليهود في القرن الثاني عشر وبقيت حكرا عليهم لقرون طويلة حتى اتى فلاسفة غربيون وطبقوا مبادئها على الثقافة الغربية فيما يسمى العصر الجديد، وهي فلسفة تفسر العلاقة بين الله الغير متغير والأبدي والسرمدي، ويرمز له بـ"عين سوف" (بالعبرية אין סוף)، وبين الكون المتهالك والمحدود، اي مخلوقات الله. لا تعتبر القبالة كدين اذ انها فلسفة تفسر الباطنية في الدين كما ان طقوسها لا تنفي القيام بالطقوس الدينية لكن معتنقيها يعتقدون ان الارشادات والطقوس الواردة في القبالة تساعد الشخص على تطوير نفسه ليفهم بواطن الدين، وبخاصة بواطن التوراة والتقاليد اليهودية.[/FONT]
   ويعتقد اتباعها ان تعاليم القبالية أقدم من التاريخ الذي نعلمه وهي سابقة لكل الاديان والطرق الروحية التي نعرفها وهي تشكل المخطط الاساسي لكل الابداعات الانسانية من الفلسفة والدين والعلوم والفنون والانظمة السياسية.
   انبثقت القبالة كشكل بدائي للباطنية اليهودية في القرن الثاني عشر في إسبانيا وجنوب فرنسا ثم اعيد تشكيلها بعهد النهضة اليهودية في القرن السادس عشر فلسطين، ثم تطورت في القرن العشرين فيما يسمى بالتجديد اليهودي وانتشرت في اوساط روحانية غير يهودية كما تلقت الاهتمام من الدوائر الاكاديمية.​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ أهمية التلمود **[FONT=&quot]תלמוד*​*[FONT=&quot] +[/FONT]*[/FONT]
===============
​   [FONT=&quot]من المعروف عموماً هوَّ أن التلمود عبارة عن مجموعة شرائع الناموس اليهودي، وبخاصة عند اليهود التقليديين أو الأرثوذكس[FONT=&quot][1]. فالتلمود هو المرجع الأساسي الذي يرجع إليه اليهود في كل ما يتعلق بالناموس، فمن أراد أن يتبين رأي الناموس اليهودي بخصوص حالة معينة أو نقطة أو قضية هامة، عليه أن يرجع أولاً إلى مختلف الكتب، ولكن غير مسموح لهُ أن يصدر حُكماً حاسماً في الموضوع استناداً إلى التلمود وحده، ولكن ومن جهة أخرى لا يكون قراراً صحيحاً إذا جاء مُخالفاً لشيء في التلمود.[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وللتلمود أهمية عند اليهود وعندنا كمسيحيين على السواء للأسباب التالية:[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](أ) بسبب *اللغة *والتعرف عليها، فقد استخدمت اللغة العبرية في كتابة أجزاء كثيرة من التلمود، واستخدمت اللغة الآرامية الفلسطينية في التلمود الفلسطيني، والآرامية الشرقية في التلمود البابلي. كما يحتوي التلمود على كلمات من أصل بابلي وفارسي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](ب) بسبب أهميته *للفلكلور الشعبي، والتاريخ، والجغرافيا، والعلوم الطبيعية والطبية، والتشريع، وعلم الآثار، وفهم أسفار العهد القديم*.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](ج) والتلمود يحتوي على الكثير جداً من الأمور التي *تُساعد على فهم* العهد الجديد: "كسفر الرؤيا، والعبرانيين، وغيرها من الأمور التي لها صدى في العهد القديم كالذبائح والشرائع وغيرها"؛ ومن هُنا كانت أهميته عند دارسي العهد القديم ومُعلمي الكنيسة.[/FONT]
   =========================
         [FONT=&quot][1] أي المقصود المستقيمين الرأي، واليهودية الأرثودوكسية هي من أهم الطوائف اليهودية في العهد الحديث، ولا يجوز الخلط بينها وبين الأرثوذكسية المسيحية فلفظة الأرثوذكسية تعني باليونانية الرأي القويم وتستعمل للدلالة على الطوائف الدينية المتمسكة بالقوالب القديمة أو الأصلية للدين. تنقسم الأرثودوكسية إلى اليهودية الأرثودوكسية الحديثة واليهودية الحريدية. ومن خصائص اليهودية الأرثودوكسية: التمسك الصارم بالهالاخاه الجزء التشريعي من التلمود؛ التقبل المحدد بالحضارة الحديثة، ورفض لأصناف الحضارة غير الأخلاقية؛ الإيمان بأن الأساليب الحديثة لدراسة الكتب المقدسة خاطئة، ولكن بعض اليهود الأرثودوكس يقبلون هذه الأساليب؛ تعليم تقليدي وتقبل لأركان اليهودية.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] مثل التقليد الرسولي والآبائي عندنا الآن.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ التلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــود +*​
================​*[FONT=&quot](1) التلمود البابلي*[FONT=&quot]: 
​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بعد أن تم الانتهاء منه، أصبح التلمود البابلي كتاب التلمود الرئيسي الأكثر انتشاراً الذي يتم دراسته في إسرائيل، ولكن القليلين انشغلوا بتجميع التلمود اليورشليمي الذي يعد المقابل له، والذي كان تأثيره أقل بكثير جداً منه، وقد تم قبوله (التلمود البابلي) كإلزام لجميع أطياف إسرائيل من الناحية الشرعية، بدون اعتراض، حسبنا ذكر الرابي موسى بن ميمون قائلاً: "كل الأقوال التي في التلمود البابلي تلزم كل إسرائيل بإتباعها، وتفرض على كل مدينة ومدينة وكل دولة ودولة بالسير على النهج الذي انتهجه حكماء التلمود... بما أن تلك الأقوال التي في التلمود اتفق عليها كل إسرائيل"[FONT=&quot][1]، وقد خُتم التلمود البابلي بواسطة الرابي آشي وربينا. وهو بني على أن يكون توضيح وتوسيع لفصول المشنا الستة. ولغته هي خليط بين العبرية (لغة الحكماء) والآرامية البابلية. ويستثنى من ذلك فصل الزروع وفصل الطهارة الذين لا يشتملهما التلمود البابلي، ماعدا باب البركات (من فصل الزروع) وباب الحيض (من فصل الطهارة). ويرى الرابي شلومو بن يتسحاقي أن محتوى التشريعات تتناول القضايا المرتبطة بالوصايا الخاصة بأرض فلسطين، لذلك لم يتناولها الأمورائيم في بابل بشكل متواصل، ويحتوي التلمود البابلي على 2049 ورقة من القطع الكبير أي نحو 6000 صفحة في كل منها 400 كلمة، وفي النسخ العادية – التي يطبع بها التلمود مع محلقات مضافه إليها أقوال مغتربين ومشرعين متنوعين – مطبوع في 20 مجلد. وتتألف نسخة فيلنا للتلمود البابلي من 2711 صفحة. [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وينقسم التلمود إلى ستة سدريمات [FONT=&quot]Sedarim[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ست فصائل) وينقسم كل سدريم إلى عدد من المسكنات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Masechtoth[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (المقالات) يبلغ مجموعها ثلاثاً وستين مسكنة وتنقسم كل واحدة منها إلى عدد من البرقيماب (الفصول) وكل برقيم إلى مسنيوتات (تعاليم). وتشتمل الطبعات الحديثة من التلمود عادة على:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](1) [FONT=&quot]*شروح راشي* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rashi[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1040- 1105) وهذه تظهر على الهامش الداخلي لصفحات النصوص.[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](2) *[FONT=&quot]توسافوتات [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Tosaphoths[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إضافات) وهي مناقشات في التلمود للأحبار الفرنسيين والألمان من رجال القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر وهذه تظهر على الهامش الخارجي لصفحات النصوص.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
وتُضيف عدة طبعات إلى هذه وتلك توسفتات [FONT=&quot]Tosefta[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكملات) وهي بقايا من الشريعة الشفوية التي تخلو منها مشنا يهوذا هنسيا.[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](3) [FONT=&quot]*المدرش أو المدراش* ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]מדרש[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التفسير): وهي خُطب ألقاها الأمورايم ولكنها جمعت ودونت خلال الفترة المحصورة بين القرن الرابع والثاني عشر، وتشرح في أسلوب شعبي سهل كتباً مختلفة من الكتب العبرية المقدسة، وكل جزء من كتاب في المدراش يمكن أن يكون قصيرا جداً وبعضه يصل في القصر إلى كلمات قليلة أو جملة واحدة.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ومن هذه المدشيمات (التفاسير) الكبرى تفسير جنثيز رباه [FONT=&quot]Rabbah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لسفر التكوين، وويقرا رباه لسفر اللاويين وخمسة ملفات (مجلوتات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Megilloth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) تشرح سفر إستير، ونشيد الأنشاد، والمراثي، وسفر الجامعة.[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وتشرح النسكلتا [FONT=&quot]Nschilta[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سفر الخروج والسفر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sifra[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يشرح سفر اللاويين، والسفرى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sifre[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يشرح سفري الأعداد والتثنية، وتحتوي البسيقتا على عظات ذات صلة بفقرات من الكتاب المقدس.[FONT=&quot][2]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]====================[/FONT][/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]*(2) التلمود الفلسطيني: *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويسمى أيضاً "يروشالمي والبعض ينطقها يروشليمي" أي مناقشات الفلسطينيين الذين قاموا بمهمة التعليم من القرن الثالث الميلادي حتى بداية القرن الخامس، ولاسيما في جامعات طبرية وقيصرية وسفوريس. وتحتوي مخطوطة لندن على أربعة "سدريم" (1-4) وجزء من "الندّه" ولا نعرف ما إذا كانت المؤلفات الأخرى قد احتوت في أي وقت على "جمارا" فلسطينية، أما المشنا التي يقوم عليها التلمود الفلسطيني فيقال: أنها موجودة في مخطوطة رقم (1- 470 [FONT=&quot]ADD[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بمكتبة جامعة كمبريدج في انجلترا. أما "الأدهويوت" (الشهادات) و"الأبهوت" (الأقوال) في التلمود الفلسطيني أو البابلي، فلا تحتوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على "جمارا"[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]  [/FONT][/FONT]
=========================
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot]مقدمة الرابي موسى بن ميمون في كابته مشنى لتوراه[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  Thomas Aquinas, summa theological, 111ae, xciv, 5. *(أنظر قصة الحضارة ج3، 4 "14" ص14)*[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] أنظر التلمود تأليف د.روهلنج – شارل لوران صفحة 23 وأنظر أيضاً الحياة اليهودية بحسب التلمود للقمص روفائيل البرموسي من صفحة12 إلى صفحة18[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ أقسام المشنا – التلمود +*​
================​   [FONT=&quot]أحياناً يُطلق على التلمود الاسم "شاس [FONT=&quot]Shas​[FONT=&quot]" وهيَّ كلمة عبرية مركبة، مكونة من كلمتين: (​[FONT=&quot]Shisha[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بمعنى "ستة"، ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sedarim[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שדרים[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (سدغيم أو سِدِر أو سدغ) بمعنى "مجلد". فيكون معنى كلمة "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Shas[/FONT][FONT=&quot]": "ستة مجلدات". و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنقسم المشنا (ومن ثم التلمود أيضاً) إلى ستة أقسام أو أجزاء رئيسية، تدل أسماؤها على محتوياتها الأساسية، وهيَّ:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Zeraim[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סדר[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] זרעים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر ازرائيم)[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويبحث في مواضيع العشور والبكور والنذور – تقديمات الهيكل – أمور زراعية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**********[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Moed[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סדר [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]מועד[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر مُوعيد)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويبحث في مواضيع الأعياد بكافة أنواعها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**********[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Nachim[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סדר [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]נשים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر نشيم)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويبحث في مسائل الزواج والطلاق.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**********[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Nezikin[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סדר נזיקין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر نزقين)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويبحث في أمور تشريعية وقانونية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**********[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kodashim[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*סדר קודשים*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر قداشيم)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويبحث في نظام تقديم ذبائح الهيكل.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**********[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Tohorot[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*סדר טהרות*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر طَهَروت)[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويبحث في مسائل الطقوس التطهيرية[FONT=&quot].[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​=======================
         [FONT=&quot][1] أنظر الحياة اليهودية بحسب التلمود للقمص روفائيل البرموسي ص 19؛[/FONT]
 http://www.mechon-mamre.org/b/h/h0.htm​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]1-  **[FONT=&quot]القســـم الأول *​*[FONT=&quot]סדר *​*[FONT=&quot]זרעים*​*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر ازرائيم) وتعني الزراعة وتشمل أحد عشر باباً:*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]:​[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "براخوت *[FONT=&quot]ברכות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "منح البركة" – "اسمع يا إسرائيل" (تثنية 6: 4) وفيه ثماني عشر بركة، منها طلب بركة على الطعام، وصلوات أخرى.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "بعاه *[FONT=&quot]פיאה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "زاوية" الحقل وهي تتعلق بالقوانين المتعلقة بزوايا الحقل واللقط المنسي الذي ينبغي تركه للفقراء (لاويين 19: 9و10، تثنية 24: 19-21).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "دماى *[FONT=&quot]דמאי[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "المشكوك بأمره في المحاصيل" وهو عن الثمار المشكوك فيها (حنطة وخلافه) التي لم يتأكد دفع حق الكهنة فيها في السنة المحددة، وكذلك دفع العُشر الثاني في السنة المعينة.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "كيلائييم *[FONT=&quot]כלאיים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" ومعناها "غير المتجانس" أي الأشياء الممنوع خلطها أو الجمع بينها (لاويين 19:19، تثنية 22: 9و10)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "شفيعيت *[FONT=&quot]שביעית[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "السنة السابعة"، السنة السبتية وهي تبحث في القوانين المتعلقة بإراحة الأرض والإبراء من الديون (خروج 23: 11، لاويين 25: 1 – 7).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "تروموت *[FONT=&quot]תרומות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "رفع القرابين" للكهنة، وهي تُعالج القوانين والفرائض المتعلقة بذلك القسم من الغلال والمحاصيل المعينة للكهنة (عدد 18: 8 – 20؛ تثنية 18: 4).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "معسروت *[FONT=&quot]מעשרות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "العشر الأول" (عدد 18: 21 – 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثامن*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "معشر شيني *[FONT=&quot]מעשר[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]שני[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "العشر الثاني" (تثنية 14: 22 – 27)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] "حلاه *[FONT=&quot]חלה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي باكورة العجين (عدد 15: 18 – 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "عُرلاه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]עורלה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "غُرلة أو الغلفاء" حظر استعمال ثمار أشجار الفاكهة في أثناء السنوات الأولى وقواعد الاعتناء بهذه الأشجار في السنة الرابعة (لاويين 19: 23 – 25).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "بِكوريم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ביכורים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "باكورة ثمار الأرض أو الثمار الأولى وتقدمتها في الهيكل" (تثنية 26: 1 – 11، خروج 23: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]2-  **[FONT=&quot] القســــم الثاني: *​*[FONT=&quot]סדר*​*[FONT=&quot] מועד [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](سِدِر مُوعيد) أي الأعياد ويحتوي على أثنى عشر باباً:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: "شبات [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]שַׁבָּת [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]shabbâth[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "السبت" وهي تتناول قوانين السبت والقواعد اللازمة لمُراعاة عطلة يوم الراحة، كما تتحدث عن الأعمال المحظورة في ذلك اليوم. (خروج 20: 10، 23: 12، تثنية 5: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "عِروبين [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]עירובין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "المقادير أو المخلوطات" وهي تختص بتحديد مواقع بكمية الأطعمة المُحددة لكي تكون بمثابة الزاد للمسافرين اثناء عطلة السبت، مع الحرص ألا تبتعد هذه الأماكن عن بعضها البعض حتى لا يُصبح الانتقال خرقاً لقانون السبت.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: "بسخيم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]פְּסָחִים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الفصح" (خروج 12، لاويين 23: 5 – 8، عدد 28: 16 – 25، تثنية 16: 10). و"الفصح الثاني" (عدد 9: 10 – 14)، وهي مختصة بكل ما يتعلق بطقس الفصح والصلوات المختصة به.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "شِكليم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]שְׁקָלִים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الشواقل[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]" للهيكل وهو المثقال من الفضة وهي تضم أحكام الضرائب والرسوم التي يتم جبايتها لصيانة الهيكل وتأمين نفقاته وتقديم الذبائح بصورة منتظمة. (نحميا 10: 33، خروج 30: 12-16)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "يُوما [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]יומא[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "يوم كِبور" الكفارة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]כָּפַר[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]kaphar[FONT=&quot]) أو يوم الغفران (لاويين 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "سوكاه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סוכה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "خيمة أو مظلة" وهو عيد المظال، ويحتوي على قوانين عيد المظال وكيفية إقامة المظلة أو الخيمة، والإقامة تحتها سبعة أيام. كما يتحدث عن شعائر هذا العيد وصلواته، وعن النباتات الأربعة التي تؤخذ أغصانها لصُنع المظلة. (لاويين 23: 34 – 36، عدد 29: 12– 16، تثنية 16: 13– 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "بيتساه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ביצה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "بيضة العيد" وتُعرف أيضاً باسم (يوم طوف) إذ ترسم الحدود التي تتحكم في إعداد الأطعمة أثناء الأعياد. كما تسرد مختلف أنواع الأعمال التي يُحظر إتيانها أو يُسمح بها خلال أيام العيد. وعموماً هذا الباب يعمل أيضاً على التمييز بين السبت وسائر الأعياد الأُخرى (خروج 12: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثامن*[FONT=&quot]: "روش ها- شنه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ראש[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]השנה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "رأس السنة" وهو أول يوم من شهر تشرى في التقويم العبري، وهو يتناول المسائل المتعلقة بالتقويم العبري ورؤية الهلال للسنة الجديدة، ويحتوي أيضاً على القوانين التي يجب مراعاتها في مطلع الشهر السابع (تشري) أي رأس السنة المدنية. (لاويين 23: 24و25، عدد 29: 1و2)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "تعنيت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]תַעֲנִית[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الصوم" وهو يتناول أحكام الصوم للأيام الرسمية أو المناسبات الطارئة على الصعيدين: الشخصي والاجتماعي، كما يختص أيضاً بترتيب الصلوات التي تُتلى في ذلك اليوم.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "مِجِلاّه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]מגילה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "دَرج" أو سفر إستير و"عيد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]פורים[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بوريم أو بوغيم أي النصيب" (إستير9: 28)، كما ترد فيه أحكام أُخرى تتعلق بقراءة التوراة أثناء العبادات العامة.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "مُوعيد قَطان [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]מועד[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]קטן[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "العيد الصغير" وهي الأيام التي تقع بين أول يوم وآخر يوم من أعياد الفصح والأسابيع والمظال.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الثاني عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "حَجيجاه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]חגיגה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أو "الحجيج" أو "تقدمة العيد أو قرابين الأعياد" وهي الشرائع المتعلّقة بثلاثة أعياد الحج التي كانت تستلزم السفر إلى الهيكل وهي الفصح والأسابيع والمظال، وأنواع القرابين التي ينبغي تقديمها في تلك المناسبات، كما أنها أيضاً تُقارن بين شعائر الأعياد الثلاثة الكبرى. (تثنية 16: 16و17).[/FONT][/FONT]
=============================================================
         [FONT=&quot][1] الشاقل = وحدة موازين حوالي (أو بالتقريب) 1105جم.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]3-  **[FONT=&quot] القســـــم الثالث: *​*[FONT=&quot]סדר *​*[FONT=&quot]נשים[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر نشيم) أي "النساء" ويحتوي على سبعة أبواب:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الباب الأول*[FONT=&quot]:"يبَاموت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]יבמות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي زوجة الأخ المتوفي، أي شريعة زواج الأخ بزوجة أخيه المتوفي دون نسل، كما تتناول أيضاً الزيجات المحظورة بشكل عام، وحق الفتاة القاصر بإبطال زواجها، بالإضافة إلى قانون التقليد اليهودي المعروف بخلع النعل، أي حالة امتناع الأخ عن الزواج بأرملة أخيه. (تثنية 25: 5 – 10؛ راعوث 4: 5؛ أنظر متى 22: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "كتوبوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]כתובות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" والقصد منها وثائق الزواج أي شؤون الزواج وعقوده، ويتناول أحكام الاتفاق حول العروس والغرامة المتوجبة عن الإغواء، بالإضافة إلى واجبات الزوجين وحقوق الأرملة والأولاد المنحدرين من زيجات سابقة.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: نداريم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]נדרים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي النُّذور ونقضها، وهنا يتم وصف مختلف أشكال النذور، والأنواع غير الصحيحة منها، وكيفية إلغائها والتراجع عنها. كما يتحدث عن قوة إلغاء النذور التي نذرتها المرأة أو الابنة وألزمت نفسها بها. (عدد 30)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "نَزير [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]נזיר[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي النذير للرب، ويتحدث عن النذر الذي يلزم صاحبه به نفسه، وكيفية التخلي عنه، والأمور المحظورة عليه، والقيمة التي تُعطى لنذر النساء والعبيد (عدد 6)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "سُوطاه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סוטה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي المرأة المشبوهة أو المشكوك في أمانتها لزوجها (عدد 5: 11 – 28)، والموضوع الأساسي هنا هي المحنة التي تتعرض لها المرأة التي يشكك زوجها في إخلاصها، ويتهمها بارتكاب الزنى، والإجراءات التي ترافق ذلك. كما يتحدث أيضاً عن الأنواع السبعة من الفريسيين، وعن الحرب الأهلية التي دارت بين هركانوس وأرسطوبولوس.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "جِطّين [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]גיטין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي كتب الطلاق أو وثيقة الطلاق، وهو يعرض بالتفصيل الظروف المختلفة التي تؤدي بالرجل إعطاء وثيقة طلاق لزوجته عندما يفسخ زواجه (تثنية 24: 1؛ أنظر متى 5: 31)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "قِدّوشين [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]קידושין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" (التكريس) ويتناول هنا الشعائر والفرائض المتصلة بأمور الخطوبة والزواج، كما تتحدث عن كيفية اقتناء العبيد بصورة شرعية، وتملك العقارات، إلى جانب مبادئ الأخلاق وغير ذلك من المسائل المتعلقة بعقود الزواج والقران.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]4-  **[FONT=&quot]القسم الرابع : *​*[FONT=&quot]סדר נזיקין*​*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر نزقين) أي "الأضرار" وفيه عشرة أبواب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الأبواب الأول والثاني والثالث [*[FONT=&quot]"بابا قاما [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]בבא קמא[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"، "بابا متسيعا [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]בבא מציעא[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"، "بابا باترا [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]בבא בתרא[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"] أي الباب الأول، والباب الأوسط، والباب الأخير؛ وكانت كلها في العصور القديمة كتاباً واحداً اسمه "*نزكين*" ويشملوا على الخسائر والإصابات والمسؤولية عنها في (أ) وحق الملكية في (ب، ج).[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]* فالباب الأول[FONT=&quot] يتناول أحكام الأضرار اللاحقة بالأملاك، والأذى المُرتكب ضد الشخاص بدافع إجرامي أو على صعيد الجُنحة. كما يُعالج قضايا التعويض عن السرقة والسلب واقتراف العنف.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]** والباب الأوسط[FONT=&quot] يتناول الأحكام المتعلقة بالأشياء المفقودة التي يتم العثور عليها، والبيع والمبادلة والربا والغش والاحتيال، واستئجار العمال والبهائم، بالإضافة إلى الإيجار والتأجير والملكية المشتركة للبيوت والحقول.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]** والباب الأخير[FONT=&quot] يُعالج القوانين المتعلقة بتقسيم أملاك الشراكة والعقارات، وقوانين التجارة، بالإضافة إلى القيود المفروضة على الأملاك الخاصة والعامة وحقوق الملكية والوراثة.[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الرابع: *[FONT=&quot]"سَنْهِدْرين[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]סנהדרין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي المحاكم القضائية أو محكمة العدل، وهو يختص بتأليف مختلف المحاكم القضائية، وإجراءات المُحاكمات، وعقوبات الموت والإعدام عن الجرائم الكبرى وكيفية تنفيذها. وهي تُحدد العقوبة التي يجب إيقاعها على الخارج عن الديانة اليهودية، وهي عموماً تحوي الكثير مما له علاقة بمحاكمة شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح وتجعلنا نفهم الملابسات التي حدثت في تلك المحاكمة وعدم تطابقها مع أحكام القضاء العادلة (بسبب الحكم المسبق والمُدبر). 
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الخامس:*[FONT=&quot] "مَكّوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]מכות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي الضربات أو الجلدات [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]הַכּ֖וֹת[/FONT]* هاكوت[FONT=&quot]. أنظر (تثنية 25: 1 – 16)[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]، وهنا يتحدث عن اليمين الكاذبة والحَنث باليمين او القسم وشهادة الزور، كما يتحدث ايضاً عن مُدن الملجأ، بالإضافة إلى الآثام التي عقوبتها الجَلد بالسياط، والأحكام المتعلقة بكيفية تنفيذ الجلد (39 جلدة).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً هذا البابان (الرابع والخامس) كانا في العصور القديمة كتاباً واحداً اسمه "القانون الجنائي والإجراءات الجنائية"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب السادس:*[FONT=&quot] "شِبوعوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]שבועות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "القسَمْ أو الحلف" (لاويين 5: 1 – 4)، ويتناول أنواع الحلف، أي ما يحلفه الشخص بمفرده أثناء المحكمة، ويمين المحكمة يُصدق على الشهود والمُتقاضين مثلما يُصدق على المراقبين والأوصياء.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب السابع:*[FONT=&quot] "عيدويّوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]עדייות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "شهادات" وهو يتضمن مجموعة من الأحكام المختلفة.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الثامن:*[FONT=&quot] "عَبُوداه زاراه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]עבודה[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]זרה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "عبادة الأوثان" أو كل ما يختص بالمتاجرة مع عابدي الأوثان والاتصال بهم ومواصفات الأحكام التي ينبغي إنزالها بكل من يُشاركهم أو يُخالطهم اجتماعياً، ويحتوي على كل الأقوال ذات الطابع الانتقامي التعويضي.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب التاسع:*[FONT=&quot] "أبوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]אבות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "أقوال الآباء" وهي تتضمن التعاليم والأقوال المأثورة عن آباء التراث اليهودي وهي مليئة بالتعاليم الأخلاقية والأقوال الحكمية المنسوبة في معظمها إلى مُعلمي المشناه أي (التَّنائييم)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب العاشر:*[FONT=&quot] "هُورايوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]הוריות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الأحكام والقرارات" وهو يتناول الأحكام الخاطئة التي تصدر عن السلطات الدينية في المسائل المتعلِّقة بالشعائر والطقوس. كما تتحدث عن تقدمة ذبيحة الخطية التي تُقدم في هذه الحالة (لاويين 4: 13 – 53).[/FONT][/FONT]
========
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot](1كو11: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]5-  **[FONT=&quot] القسـم الخامس: *​*[FONT=&quot]סדר קודשים*​*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر قَداشيم) أي "الأشياء المقدسة" وفيه أحد عشر باباً:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: "زباحيم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]זבחים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الذبائح (لاويين 1: 2 – 4: 17)، وهو يحتوي على الأحكام المُتعلِّقة بتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية على اختلاف أنواعها وعلى اختلاف المراحل التي تمر بها، كما تضع الشروط التي تجعل القرابين مقبولة أو غير مقبولة، وتسهب في شرح الشعائر المتصلة برش الدماء، وإحراق القطع الدُهنية أو الذبيحة الحيوانية بكاملها.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "مِناحوت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]מנחות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "قرابين التقدمة من اللحوم والشراب" وهو يصف قواعد إعداد قرابين الطعام والشراب وكيفية القيام بها: من سكب الزيت على القرابين إلى الدقيق الملتوت، ومن حزمة أول الحصاد إلى الرغيفين المخبوزين (خميراً باكورة للرب)، إلى الفطائر الاثني عشر التي تُخبز من الدقيق أيضاً. (لاويين 2: 5، 11، 6: 14 – 23، عدد 5: 15و 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: ""حُلَّين [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]חולין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الأشياء العادية" أو غير المقدسة وطريقة ذبح الحيوانات والطيور للاستخدام العادي أي خارج الطقوس، بالإضافة إلى تعداد مختلف الأمراض التي تجعل أكل تلك الذبائح مُحرماً. وأيضاً معالجة عامة لجميع قوانين الأطعمة والأحكام التي ينبغي التقيد بها في إعداد الطعام.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "بكوروت [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]בכורות[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الأبكار أو البكر أو المولود الأول" وهو يتناول القوانين المتعلِّقة بالمواليد البكور (أي أول مولود يولد أي فاتح رحم) من الحيوان والإنسان (خروج 13: 2 – 13؛ لاويين 27: 26، 27، 32؛ عدد 8: 6 – 18).[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "عَراخين [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ערכין[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "التقديرات"، ويتضمن قواعد تحديد الكمية التي ينبغي تقديمها وفاء لنذرٍ ما للهيكل، بحيث يُجرى تقييم الشخص أو الأشياء التي أُفرزَت لله، ويختلف التقييم باختلاف السن والجنس، كما أن تجنيس البهيمة وتقييمها عائد إلى كاهن الهيكل. كما يتضمن ايضاً القوانين التابعة لسنة اليوبيل. (لاويين 27: 2 – 15)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "تِمُوراه [/FONT]*תמורה*[FONT=&quot]" أي قواعد استبدال شيء غير مقدس بشيء مقدس، أي إبدال وتغيير القرابين: الجيد بالرديء والرديء بالجيد، أي أن الموضوع يتعلَّق بتبديل بهيمة نجسة بأخرى سبق تقديمها على مذبح الهيكل (لاويين 27: 10، 33).[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "كِريتوت [/FONT]*כרתות*[FONT=&quot]" أي الرسوم الجزئية وهي تُعالج الآثام والأخطاء التي تخضع لعقاب القطع (كريتاه) أو البتر أو الحرمان أو العزل، وهيَّ عقوبة القطع من شعب إسرائيل والتي تُرتكب عن فعل اختيار وإرادة (تكوين 17: 14وخروج 12: 15). أما إذا حدثن عن غير قصد، فلا بُد أيضاً من تقديم القرابين تكفيراً عنها.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثامن:*[FONT=&quot] "معيلاه [/FONT]*מעילה*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الإثم والخطيئة" وهي عدم الأمانة، وهنا يتناول موضوع انتهاك المقدسات وتدنيس الأشياء التابعة للهيكل (عدد 5: 6 – 10؛ لاويين 5: 15 – 16).[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "تَميد [/FONT]*תמיד*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الذبيحة اليومية المستمرة" الدائمة صباحاً ومساءً، وهنا يصف خدمات الهيكل بتقديم القرابين والذبائح اليومية وخصوصاً الخراف التي ينبغي تقديمها على المذبح صباحاً وعشية. (خروج 29: 38 – 46؛ عدد 28: 3 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـــاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "مِدّوت [/FONT]*מידות*[FONT=&quot]" أي المقاييس والأبعاد، وهو يحتوي على مقاييس الهيكل ومواصفاته الدقيقة، فيما يتعلَّق بساحاته وأبوابه وقاعاته والمذبح، كما تصف الخدمات التي يؤديها الكهنة أثناء وجودهم في الهيكل، واثناء قيامهم بحراسته وتدبير شؤونه.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "قنيم [/FONT]*קינים*[FONT=&quot]" أي "أعشاش" أو "ذبيحة اليمامتين" أو "فرخي حمام"، فهنا يتم سرد الأنظمة والأحكام المتعلِّقة بتقديم الطيور قرباناً للتكفير عن الخطايا والمعاصي التي يقترفها الفقراء؛ كما يتناول بعض الأحوال والشروط المتصلة بالنجاسة والقذارة (لاويين 1: 14 – 17؛ 5: 1 – 10؛ 12: 6 – 8).[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]6-  **[FONT=&quot]القســـم السادس (والأخير): *​*[FONT=&quot]סדר טהרות*​*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر طَهَروت) وهو عنوان يدل على أحكام الطهارة والنجاسة، وفيه أثنى عشر باباً:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]البـاب*[FONT=&quot] *الأول*: "كِليم [/FONT]*כלים*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الأواني والمتاع" وهو يختص بقواعد النجاسة في الأواني والأدوات التي تُستخدم للمنفعة البشرية، وتبيان الظروف والشروط التي تتحكم في نجاستها. والأواني تشمل الأثاث والملابس وكافة أدوات الاستعمال. (لاويين 6: 20، 21؛ 11: 32 – 35؛ عدد 19: 4 – 18؛ 31: 20 – 24).[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "أوهالوت [/FONT]*אוהלות*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الخيام" ويتناول هنا تنجيسها بجثة شخص أو بواسطة الأواني والأوعية التي بقربها (عدد 19: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: "نِجاعيم [/FONT]*נגעים*[FONT=&quot]" أي "البَرصْ والطاعون والأوبئة" وهنا يسرد القوانين المتعلقة بمعالجة البَرَص (الجُزام) في البشر والألبسة والمساكن. كما يتضمن المواصفات الضرورية لتطهير الأبرص وطرد النجاسة من جسده (لاويين 13: 1 – 4: 57) [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "ﭘاراه [/FONT]*פרה*[FONT=&quot]" أي "البقرة" ويتكلم هنا عن الخصائص الواجب توافرها في العِجلة الحمراء (ﭘاراه أدوماه [/FONT]פָרָ֨ה אֲדֻמָּ֜ה[FONT=&quot]) وصولاً إلى إعداد الرماد المتخلف عن حرقها في التطهير من النجاسة والرجاسة (عدد 19: 2 – 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "طَهَروت [/FONT]*טהרות*[FONT=&quot]" أي التطهيرات، وتعالج أحكام النجاسة في الأطعمة والأشربة على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها. كما تُبين الشروط التي تتحكم في تنجيسها عن طريق الاحتكاك بمختلف مصادر النجاسة ودرجاتها.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "مِقواؤوت [/FONT]*מקוות*[FONT=&quot]" أي الآباء والخزانات، ويتضمن مواصفات الآبار والصهاريج والخزانات فيما يتعلق بالمتطلبات التي تجعلها صالحة شعائرياً للتطهير والتغطيس. كما يتناول القواعد الحاكمة في جميع أنواع التغطيس الشعائري الطقسي. (لاويين 15: 12و13، عدد 31: 23و24، لاويين 14: 2 و8، 15: 5)[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "نِدّاه [/FONT]*נידה*[FONT=&quot]" أي "السيل والطمث" ويفصل القول في أحكام النجاسة الشرعية التي تنشأ لدى النساء بسبب الحيض والنَّفاس وبعد الولادة. (لاويين 15: 19 – 31، 12: 1 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثامن*[FONT=&quot]: "مِكشِرين [/FONT]*מכשירין*[FONT=&quot]" أي الاستعدادات" أو "ماشقين" أي "السوائل[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]" وهو يتناول الظروف التي تُصبح الأطعمة فيها عُرضة للنجاسة بعد احتكاكها بالسوائل التي يُمكن أن تُنجس الحنطة وغيرها أي التي تُفسدها. (لاويين 11: 34 – 37)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "زاﭬيم [/FONT]*זבים*[FONT=&quot]" أي السيل، وهنا يتحدث عن نجاسة الرجال والنساء عند الإصابة بمرض الزهري والسيلان وغير ذلك من الأمراض الجنسية (لاويين 15)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "طِفول يوم [/FONT]*טבול* *יום*[FONT=&quot]" وهنا يبحث في طبيعة النجاسة لدى الشخص الذي قام بالاستحمام الطقسي المفروض اثناء النهار لتطهير نفسه، وأن عليه الانتظار حتى غروب الشمس لكي يُعد طاهراً نقياً (لاويين 15: 5، 22: 6 – 7)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "يَدَايْم [/FONT]*ידיים*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الأيدي" (نجاسة الأيدي وتطهيرها حسب الطقوس).[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثاني عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "عُقتسين [/FONT]*עוקצים*[FONT=&quot]" أي سويقات (أو سيقان) الثمار وأحكام نجاستها.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][1] أنظر (مرقس7: 4)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] وهيَّ السوائل السبعة: "الخمر والعسل والزيت واللبن والندى والدم والماء".[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (أنظر متى 15: 2-20، مرقس 7: 2-23)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ يجدر بنا الآن – باختصار*​*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] شديد – **أن نُركز على المفاهيم الأساسية في علم المدراش*​[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، لِما كان لها أثر على أسلوب شرح الكتاب المقدس في الكنيسة الأولى:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]يتناول علم المدراش تفسير الكتاب المقدس على النحو التالي:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1-   [FONT=&quot]التفسير الحرفي للنص أو "البيشات" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Peshat[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2-   [FONT=&quot]التفسير الرمزي للنص القانوني أو "الرميز" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Remez[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهو الأسلوب المتبع في الشروحات التي تتناول الشريعة أو الهَلَخا.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3-   [FONT=&quot]التفسير الرمزي للنصوص التاريخية والشعرية والنبوية أو "الداروش" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Darush[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهو الأسلوب المتبع في ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]الهَجَده[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4-   [FONT=&quot]التفسير الصوفي للنص أو "السود" ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sod[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وقد أنتشر بصورة خاصة بعد سقوط أورشليم في أيدي الرومان عام71 للميلاد عندما أسس المعلم "هلّيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hillel[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" مدرسة "الكابالا [/FONT]*קַבָּלָה *[FONT=&quot]Cabala[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" خارج أسوار أورشليم، وقد وصلتنا هذه التفاسير الصوفية من خلال كتابات الآباء في القرون الأربعة الأولى.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]5-   [FONT=&quot]علم تفسير الأرقام أو "الجماتريا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gematria[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وهي كلمة مأخوذة من اللفظ اليوناني (جيومتري) ومعناه (هندسة) ومنهج الجماتريا هو منهج في شرح كلمات من العهدين القديم والجديد، ويستند إلى تحليل القيمة العددية لحروف الكلمات العبرية التي يعتبرها المفسرون القبَّاليون وغيرهم مقدَّس،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقد ظهر هذا المنهج بين معلمي المشناه (التنائييم) في القرن الثاني الميلادي (ومثال على الجماتريا علامة الوحش في سفر الرؤيا "17")[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]6-   [FONT=&quot]علم تفسير الألفاظ أو "النوتاريكون [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Notarikon[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وهو يُبسط معاني بعض الألفاظ التي استُخدمت في المدراش لتلخص عبارة ما أو جملة بكاملها:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وكمثال على ذلك فالعبارة (إيكتوس "[FONT=&quot]Ichthys[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" مثلاً التي استُخدمت في الكنيسة الأولى تلخيصاً للجملة: يسوع المسيح ابن الله ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Iesous Christos Theou Yios Sotir[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، وهذا أفضل مثال على اقتباس الآباء الأولين أسلوب النوتاريكون.[/FONT][/FONT]
 ** طريقة النوتاريكون נוטריקון:*​كتب الرابي جوتليب كلاين Gottlieb Klein في بداية القرن العشرين انه بواسطة الاسلوب المعروف بـ [FONT=&quot]"النوتاريكون [FONT=&quot]Notarikon[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]فإن الحروف العبرية الثلاث لكلمة "آدم - אדם" كانت تفسر باعتبارها إشارة إلى آدم، داود، المسيا، وبهذه الطريقة سوف يصحح المسيح – القادم من نسل داود – سقوط آدم، فكلمة آدم العبرية (אדם)، الحرف الأول (א = אדם) هو أول إنسان وهو صاحب الخطية الأولى، وجاء داود من نسله؛ الحرف الثاني (ד = דוד) داود وهو الوسيط بين آدم والمسيح وهو من نفس ذات طبيعة آدم الساقطة؛ الحرف الثالث والأخير (ם = משׁיח) المسيح وهو الملك المختار الممسوح من الله أي المسيا أو المُخلِّص الذي ينتظره شعب إسرائيل.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]7-   [FONT=&quot]علم تفسير الألفاظ التي تقوم على استخدام كلمة واحدة لتضع الكلمة ذاتها في لفظة جديدة. (وهذا الأسلوب استُخدم في زمن الاضطهاد منعاً لوقوع النصوص الكتابية وخاصة النبوية منها – كسفر الرؤيا – في أيدي غير المؤمنين ومن ثمَّ إساءة تفسيرها واستغلالها سياسياً) وهذا العلم يُسمى "التيمورا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Temoorsh[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ومثال ذلك: "في سفر الرؤيا عدة ألفاظ، مثلاً: (رؤيا 16: 16) "فجمعهم إلى الموضع الذي يُدعى بالعبرانية هرمجدون = روما هجدول أي روما الكبيرة. [/FONT][/FONT]
==================
         [FONT=&quot][1] (Midrash) يعني "الدرس" وكان شائعاً في القرن الأول الميلادي، وهو شرح للمنهج التفسيري المتبع في التلمود. ويختص فيه بالنصوص التفسيرية العقائدية وهي تتناول شرح الأحداث التاريخية والنبوات والكتب الشعرية في العهد القديم ويُسمى هذا القسم ب "هَجَدة" (Haggadah) "(وهو اسم عبري مشتق من الفعل العبري "دَرَش" ويعني بالتحديد" "دَرَسَ وبحث وفحص بدقة تامة")[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]مدرســـــــــــــــــة*​*[FONT=&quot] الإسكندريــــــــــــــــــــة
=======================
*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- نشأة المدرســــــــــــــــة*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أ- **[FONT=&quot]يقول ألكسندر روبرت ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alexander Robert[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*)* عن مدرسة الإسكندرية: "وجد (فيها) أول كرسي للتعليم المسيحي.. وصارت الإسكندرية عقل المسيحية.. في الوقت الذي كان فيه الغرب مجرد متقبل يُبسط يديه وساعديه للشرق طالباً استنارة أعظم"[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]تُمثل الإسكندرية عقل العالم المسيحي، الذي قدم له تراثاً صبغ كل فترات تاريخه الفكري، وكانت هناك أفكار كثيرة ظهرت متأثرة بالفكر الفلسفي وحاولت أن تشوش الفكر اللاهوتي للكنيسة وبخاصة عند البسطاء، لذلك كان لا بد من الرد على هذه الأفكار، وكان على الآباء – آباء الكنيسة الأوائل – أن يستخدموا نفس الأسلحة التي يستخدمها ويشهدها الفلاسفة الوثنيون (أي الفلسفة وتعبيراتها).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وحمل لواء هذا الاتجاه الجديد مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية، أو مدرسة الموعوظين [FONT=&quot]Catechesis[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التي ذاع صيتها باسم مدرسة المدافعين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Scola apologetica[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي تُعد دون شك أول معهد علمي ذا أهمية كبرى للدراسات اللاهوتية في عالم المسيحية الأول، وأضحى آباء هذه المدرسة مسئولين عن صياغة اللاهوت المسيحي بشكل يتناسب مع إعلان التدبير الخلاصي. ووضع التفسيرات والشروحات والتعريفات المحددة للأرثوذكسية.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]"*وطبعا*" من الخطأ حصر اهتمامات هذه المدرسة في الجدل اللاهوتي وحده. فقد كانت تقدم عديداً من الدراسات الإنسانية والعلوم والرياضيات، وان كان اهتمامها الأول في عصر الإيمان، الإيمان أولاً، حتى يُمكننا أن نُشبهها بالجامعة في احتواءها على فروع المعرفة الإنسانية المختلفة، بل أن أورجين [FONT=&quot]Origenes [/FONT][FONT=&quot] (185- 254) نفسه، أشهر أساتذتها كان ضمن دروسه محاضرات في المنطق والجدل والعلم الطبيعي والهندسة والفلك[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فقد حرصت – مدرسة الإسكندرية – أن تدخل في برامج دراستها مختلف فروع المعرفة الإنسانية في العلوم والآداب إلى جوار مهمتها الأصلية في المسائل اللاهوتية، حتى تجذب إليها فكر الناشئة والدارسين.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ب‌-                    **[FONT=&quot]بدأت مدرسة الإسكندرية بداية متواضعة،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] فكان الأستاذ يستقبل في منزله كل طارق مسيحياً كان أو وثنياً ويُعلمه بلا أجر. وأغلب الظن (عند الباحثين) أن التعليم كان في بادئ الأمر دينياً صرفاً ولكنه اتسع بعد ذلك حتى احتوى على الفلسفة والعلوم.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] وأصبحت الدراسة بها تستغرق ثلاث سنوات، والأغنياء من الطلبة يقدمون العطايا للمحاضرين، وذلك تطبيقاً للكتاب المقدس: الفاعل مستحق أجرته (1تيموثاوس 5: 18)، وكان برنامج التعليم يبدأ بعلوم اللغة وينتقل منها إلى العلوم الرياضية والطبيعية ثم الفلسفة والأخلاق، وينتهي بشرح الكتب المقدسة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] وقد كان هذا الاتساع في البرنامج التعليمي ضرورياً فيما يبدو نظراً لأن معلمي المدرسة والدارسين فيها كانوا يستهدفون الدفاع عن العقيدة ضد الديانات والمذاهب الفلسفية المختلفة[FONT=&quot][4] والبعيدة كل البعد عن عمل الله وحياة التقوى والبرّ وقوة الخلاص والفداء.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويُحدثنا القديس غريغوريوس النازيانزي [FONT=&quot]Gregorius Nazianzenus[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (الناطق بالإلهيات) عن أخيه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Caesarius[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قائلاً إنه جاء إلى الإسكندرية ليتلقى تعليمه في مدرستها التي تُعَد مركزاً لكل فرع من فروع المعرفة[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]، كما أن القديس غريغوريوس نفسه أتى إلى الإسكندرية ليستكمل دراسته.[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ت‌-                    *[FONT=&quot]* اهتمت مدرسة الإسكندرية بالفلسفة اليونانية*، وهذا عمل على نزع أي نظرة ضيقة نحو المسيحية كتراث إقليمي يرتبط بجماعة محلية أو ثقافة خاصة. وبهذا ربحت الكنيسة نفوس كثيرة للرب يسوع من عينات مختلفة على كافة المستويات الفلسفية والفكرية. ولهذا عندما تحدث فارار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Farrar[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عن اللاهوت المسيحي في مدرسة الإسكندرية قال: ((الكرازة بالمسيحية أشبه بالطريقة التي تحدث بها الله قديماً مع الآباء. تحمل سمة التعدد والتنوع. لقد قدمت للعالم حكمة غنية متنوعة. إذ وقفت الكنيسة أمام العالم كابنة للملك التي ذكرها المرتل أنها ملتحفة بثياب مزركشة. تستطيع أن تكون بسيطة مع غير المتعلمين. وكيهودية مع اليهود، وكيونانية مع اليونانيين، وبمعنى صالح ولطيف إنها كل شيء مع كل أحد، هكذا تحدث القديس بولس بطريقة معينة مع فلاحي لسترة، وبطريقة ثانية مع الأبيقوريين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Epicurian[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأتباع أرسطو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Aristotle[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بأثينا، وبطريقة ثالثة في سنهدرين أورشليم. قليلون هم الذين وهبوا هذا التنوع السامي، لكن ما لا يقدر إنسان بمفرده أن يفعله قام به معلمون مسيحيون متنوعون.. لقد لمسوا أوتاراً كثيرة لقلوب الكثيرين.))[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وقد وصف شاف [FONT=&quot]Schaff[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قدرة المدرسة على الكرازة بين الفئات المتباينة خلال اتساع نظرتها قائلاً: ((كانت من جهة حصناً للكنيسة ضد الأشرار.. ومن جهة أخرى كانت جسراً للعبور من العالم إلى الكنيسة.))[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][1] (عن سلسلة آباء الكنيسة ص9)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  كان يرى أوريجانوس أن (كل حكمة هيَّ من الله) سواء كانت معرفة خاصة بالفلسفة أو الرياضيات أو الطب أو الموسيقى، ولذلك لا يُدهشنا أننا نجده يمتدح الفلسفة أحياناً، فيقول على سبيل المثال في رسالة بعث بها إلى القديس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب: "أن الفلسفة اليونانية أشبه بالجواهر التي حملها بنى إسرائيل من مصر، ولكنهم بدلاً من أن يستخدموها في تزيين الهيكل صنعوا بها العجل الذهبي. وفي موضوع آخر يرى أن موسى النبي قد قبل مشورة والد زوجته يثرون الكاهن الغريب، هكذا فإننا ("إن وجدنا كلمة حكمة على شفتي وثني لا نزدري بها على الفور بسبب الناطق بها" فإنه ليس من الصواب أن نتصف بالكبرياء محتقرين كلمات الحكمة بحجة وجود الشريعة التي أُعطيت لنا من الله وإنما بالحري يليق بنا أن نختبر ونقبل ما هوَّ صالح كقول الرسول. (وذلك حسب قول أوريجانوس نفسه).[/FONT]
   ولكنه في – في الوقت نفسه – يُحذرنا من الفلسفة لأن الوثنيين أفسدوها بإدخالهم أباطيلهم إلى الحق الذي فيها. ومن عبارات التحذير التي قالها أوريجانوس: ((لا تقتات بطعام الفلسفة الخادع، فإنه قد يبعدك عن الحق)) وأيضاً ((إذا امتنعنا عن أن نطلب لمرضانا عوناً من فلسفة أبيقور والأطباء الأبيقوريين الذين خلبوا عقول الوثنيين ألا نكون محقين في ذلك؟؟ أننا بهذا ننقذهم من المرض القاتل الذي سببه أطباء كلسوس بإنكارهم الغاية الإلهية واعتبارهم اللذة هي الخير الأعظم. كما أود أن أحذر الذين جذبناهم... من العودة إلى استخدام أدوية الفلاسفة الآخرين)) (راجع كتاب مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية – أوريجانوس، تأليف المستشار الدكتور/ زكي شنودة – مدير معهد الدراسات القبطية ص16و17).  
     [FONT=&quot][3] أنظر الدولة والكنيسة للدكتور رأفت عبد الحميد – الجزء الثالث – ص21و22 وأيضاً مدرسة الإسكندرية الفلسفية بين التراث الشرقي والفلسفة اليونانية ص86[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] مثل عبادات الربة كيبلى Cybele والأم الفريجية العظيمة Magna mather وإيزيس المصرية، ومترا الفارسي، وآراء الغنوصيين والديانات الأخرى في فارس والهند والحبشة وكذلك أفكار الخارجين على الكنيسة ومقاومي التقوى وأضداد المسيح رب المجد – أنظر مدرسة الإسكندرية الفلسفية بين التراث الشرقي والفلسفة اليونانية ص86.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] GREG. NAZ. ORAT, VII, 6, 7[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6]  Tbid. XVII, 31. أنظر الدولة والكنيسة للدكتور رأفت عبد الحميد الجزء الثالث صفحة 23[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7]   Farrar, vol 1p 352[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8]  Schaff[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ مؤسسي المدرسة ورؤسائها +
===================
*​​   [FONT=&quot]لقد شهد القديس ﭽيروم أن القديس مرقس الرسول قام بتأسيس مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية لتثبيت الإيمان على أساس راسخ، سواء بالنسبة للذين من أصل أممي أو من أصل يهودي.​
   [FONT=&quot]ويختلف بعض المؤرخون مع رأي ﭽيروم الذي أعتمد في رأيه (أن القديس مرقس الرسول هوَّ من أسس مدرسة الإسكندرية) على يوسابيوس القيصري في كتابه المشهور "تاريخ الكنيسة" بالرغم من أن يوسابيوس لم يذكر صراحة اسم القديس مرقس الرسول كمؤسس بل كتب قائلاً: "ونحو هذا الوقت (حكم كومودس، ورسامة يوليانوس أسقفاً للإسكندرية بعد أغريباس الأسقف في 17 مارس سنة180م) عُهد إلى بنتينوس - وهو شخص بارز جداً بسبب علمه – إدارة مدرسة المؤمنين في الإسكندرية. إذ قد أُنشأت بها *منذ الأزمنة القديمة* مدرسة للتعاليم المقدسة، ولا زالت حتى يومنا هذا. وكان يُديرها – كما وصل ألينا – رجال في غاية المقدرة والغيرة نحو الإلهيات. وقيل انه برز من بينهم في ذلك الوقت بنتينوس." [يوسابيوس القيصري الفصل العاشر (1)][FONT=&quot][1]​​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عموماً قد قال البعض أنه لم يكن هناك شيء معروف عن مدرسة الإسكندرية قبل بنتينوس (بانتاينوس [FONT=&quot]Pantaenus[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، وعلى ذلك يكون بانتاينوس (179 – 216م) أول رئيس لمدرسة الإسكندرية وكان أصلاً من الفلاسفة الرواقيين[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] Stoicism[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قبل أن يؤمن.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً هذا الاعتقاد نتيجة أن بنتينوس [FONT=&quot]Panthenus[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نال شهرة فائقة جداً في هذا الزمان حتى أن البعض اعتبر أن المؤرخ يوسابيوس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eusebius[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قال عنه أنه أول رئيس للمدرسة مع أنه يؤكد في كلامه "أنه أحد هؤلاء المعلمين".. إذ قال: ((في ذلك الوقت كانت مدرسة الإسكندرية للمؤمنين يرأسها رجل ذو شهرة عالية جداً كدارس، يدعى بنتينوس. فقد وجدت عادة راسخة أن توجد بينهم أكاديمية في العلوم القدسية. ولا تزال هذه الأكاديمية قائمة حتى يومنا هذا. وبحسب فهمي الذين يديرونها على مستوى عالي. لاهوتيين ذو قدرات خاصة. لكننا نعرف أن بنتينوس هو *أحد هؤلاء المعلمين* الذي كان أكثر معلمي عصره قدرة وسمواً))[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولكن البعض الآخر من المؤرخين وجميع الكتاب الكنسيين يؤكدون مع القديس ﭽيروم على أن القديس مرقس الرسول هو من أسس مدرسة الإسكندرية ويقول نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] ((...فنحن نعلم أن القديس مرقس [FONT=&quot]St. Marc[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عين يسطس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Justus[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أول عميد للمدرسة، وقد سار البطريرك السادس...))[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً لما اعتلى يسطس (الأسقف السادس) كرسي مار مرقس أصبح أومانيوس مديراً لها. ثم ارتقى أومانيوس هذا إلى الكرسي الرسولي (وهو السابع من أساقفة الإسكندرية)، فأدار المدرسة القديس مركيانوس الذي أصبح فيما بعد الأسقف الثامن على كرسي الإسكندرية. [/FONT]
===========================
 *[FONT=&quot]* مؤسسي المدرسة على مر العصور باختصار
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]========================**[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]عموماً لو سرنا حسب الترتيب المعروف تاريخياً وبحسب الدراسة الحديثة للتاريخ نستطيع أن نرتب رؤساء المدرسة كالتالي:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إن المؤسس الرئيسي لمدرسة الإسكندرية هو القديس مرقس الرسول الذي أسند رياسة المدرسة للقديس إنيانوس الذي رسمه سنة 62م وساس الكنيسة بحكمة مدة 22 سنة[FONT=&quot][5]، وقد تولى إدارتها في أواخر سني القديس مرقس الرسول، وفي عهد الأساقفة الأربعة الذين خلفوه القديس يسطس. لما اعتلى يسطس (الأسقف السادس) كرسي مار مرقس أصبح أومانيوس مديراً لها. ثم ارتقى أومانيوس هذا إلى الكرسي الرسولي (الأسقف السابع) ، فأدار المدرسة القديس مركيانوس الذي أصبح فيما بعد الأسقف الثامن على الكرسي السكندري.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما في أيام البابا ديمتريوس الكرام فقد تعاقب على إدارتها ثلاثة من كبار الفلاسفة هم على التوالي بنتينوس (180م) وكان أصلاً من الفلاسفة الرواقيين[FONT=&quot][6] قبل أن يؤمن وتلميذه الشهير أكليمنضس السكندري الذي خلفه في إدارة المدرسة (202م) ؛ ثم أوريجانوس أو أورجين (232م)، وفي أيامه - كما هو معروف – وصلت المدرسة لقمة مجدها.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموما نستطيع أن نصنف مدرسيها وتلامذتها كالآتي:[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]أولاً : مديرين مدرسة الإسكندرية الذين أصبحوا بطاركة:*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا يسطس البطريرك الـ 6 [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا أومانيوس البطريرك الـ 7 [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا مركيانوس البطريرك الـ 8 [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا ياروكلاس البطريرك الـ 13 (وهو أول من سميَّ بالبابا)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا ديونسيوس البطريرك الـ 14[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً : تلاميذ مدرسة الإسكندرية الذين أصبحوا بطاركة: *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا يوليانوس البطريرك الـ 11 [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء البطريرك الـ 17 [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]** البابا الأنبا أرشلاوس البطريرك الـ 18 [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]** البابا أثناسيوس البطريرك الـ 20 [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]** البابا كيرلس الكبير البطريرك الـ 24 [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]** البابا ديسقوروس البطريرك الـ *25*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*===========================*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مديرو ورؤساء مدرسة الإسكندرية*​​  *[FONT=&quot]أولاً: بنتينوس*​
   [FONT=&quot]كان مديراً للإكليريكية، كرز في الهند بالخلاص احضر من الهند مخطوطة إنجيل البشير متى. وكتب الهـيروغلـيفية بحـروف يونانية (اللغة القبطية)، وقد قام بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة القبطية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً: أكليمنضس السكندري*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] حل محل بنتيوس بعد نياحته وأصبح مدير الإكليريكية (المدرسة اللاهوتية الشهيرة بالإسكندرية). وقد كان وثنيـا ولم يجد في الفلسفة شبع نفسه فاعتنق المسيحية. ولم يتبقى من مؤلفاته الكثيرة سوى ثلاثة كتب. وقد عمل على تشـجيع الوثنـيين لاعتـناق المسيحية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً: العلامة أوريجانوس**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] من أعظم من أنجبته الكنيسة القبطية، ولد سنة 185م وتنيح سنة 254 ولعلمه وعقلة أصبح مديراً للإكليريكية في سن 18[FONT=&quot][8]. وقد قام بتفسير الكتاب رمزيا وروحيا. كرز للوثنيين وعلم في عـدة بلاد منها: (روما – الجزيرة العربيـة – فلسطين – إنطاكية – اليونان)، وقد رسـمه أسقف قيصرية كاهنا فحرمه بطرك الاسكندرية، وقد أُلقـي في السـجن وعـذب وتنيح.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهناك جدل كبيـر بخصـوص تعاليمه حيث حرم من الكنيسة القبطية ولكنه ظل يحتل مكانة بارزة في قلوب جميع الدارسين ومحبي المسيح الرب حتى الآن، حيث يشعر الكثيرين بالفخر من انتماء هذه العقلية الفذة إلى الكنيسة.[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT]
===============================
         [FONT=&quot][1] أنظر تاريخ الكنيسة تأليف يوسابيوس القيصري ترجمة القمص مرقس داود الطبعة الثانية 20مايو 1979 صفحة 256 و257، أنظر أيضاً مدرسة الإسكندرية الفلسفية بين التراث الشرقي والفلسفة اليونانية صفحة86.[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][2] وهم تلاميذ الفيلسوف اليوناني زينون (336 – 204ق.م) وأُطلق عليهم هذا الاسم نسبة إلى رواق بوليجنوتس المزخرف بلوحاته والمسمى الرواق المصور، بأثينا، الذي اتخذه زينون مقراً له يجتمع فيه بمريديه فدعيَّ أصحابه بالرواقيين.[/FONT]
   وقد أسس زينون هذه المدرسة في أثينا 294ق.م، وفلسفتهم هيَّ محبة الحكمة، والحكمة هيَّ العلم بالأشياء الإلهية والإنسانية، والمعرفة عندهم حسية، وكانوا ينشدون السلام الروحي، ويتمسكون بالفضيلة، ويرفضون تعدد الآلهة. والتناقض الذي لم يتوصلوا لحله أبداً هو: (كيف يكون الإنسان حُراً للسعي وراء المثال الأسمى، وهوَّ – بالضرورة – مُقيد) (راجع المعجم الفلسفي تأليف الدكتور عبد المنعم الحفني ص135 وص136 وأيضاً دائرة المعارف الكتابية الجزء الرابع ص158)
     [FONT=&quot][3]  أنظر آباء الكنيسة الكتاب الأول صفحة 117[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] أنظر آباء الكنيسة الكتاب الأول طبعة أولى 1992 صفحة 18و19[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] انظر تاريخ الكنيسة المصرية تأليف لويزا بوتشر ترجمة دياكون د.ميخائيل مكس اسكندر ص15[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] الرواقيين: stoicism ، أصلهم ( هم تلاميذ الفيلسوف اليوناني زينون 336 – 204ق.م) انظر الهامش 32و  أيضا (أنظر أعمال الرسل:17: 18، 28، 32 ) {راجع المعجم الفلسفي ص 136، دائرة المعارف ص 158 الجزء الرابع}[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] راجع دائرة المعارف الجزء الأول ص275 وأيضاً موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس – الدراسات الفلسفية ص31 [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] أنظر الدولة والكنيسة للدكتور رأفت عبد الحميد الجزء الثالث ص27 والحاشية رقم 60[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] عن سلسلة تاريخ البطاركة (1) ما ر مرقس الرسول ومدرسة الإسكندرية – إعداد أمير نصر – تقديم الأنبا موسى[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]** عموماً يعتبر أوريجانوس وأثناسيوس الرسولي*​​​​[FONT=&quot]قمة مجد مدرسة الإسكندرية، فيرجع الفضل لأوريجانوس في الانتصار على الوثنية وعلى الغنوصية[FONT=&quot][1] مستخدماً في ذلك أسلحتهم، كما استطاع أن يزود الكنيسة بما يُسمى "بالوعي العلمي"​​
 [FONT=&quot]ويُعتبر أحد المفكرين الأصليين الذين شهدهم العالم، وقد وصفه القديس جيروم قائلاً: (إنه أعظم معلم في الكنيسة بعد الرسل) نقلاً عن القديس ديديموس الذي وصفه في مقدمة ترجمة (عظات حزقيال) بمعلمه العظيم، ولقد لُقب أوريجانوس بلقب (أومانتوس) أي (الرجل الفولاذي) مشيراً بذلك إلى قوة حجته التي لا تنهزم وإلى مثابرته التي لا تقف عند حد[FONT=&quot][2]. ​​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً يقول القديس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب: (لقد جذبنا بأعماله التي فعلها أكثر من تعاليمه التي علمنا إياها)، ويقول المؤرخ يوسابيوس: (أن سلوكه كان يتفق مع تعاليمه، وكانت تعاليمه تتفق مع حياته، ولذلك فإن القوة الإلهية التي كانت تعمل فيه دفعت الكثيرين جداً إلى غيرته)[FONT=&quot][3].[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]** وأيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي الكبير الملقب بأبي الأرثوذكسية والشخصية الرئيسية في العصر النيقاوي[FONT=&quot][4] قد اثر في التعليم أثر عميق ستظل أثاره لمجيء المسيح الثاني وانتهاء العالم، فقد بلور التعليم اللاهوتي على أدق وجه، وكان له أثر واضح على التعليم ليس فقط في مدرسة الإسكندرية بل في العالم أجمع..[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]يقول عنه فيليب شاف [FONT=&quot]Philip Schaff[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المؤرخ الكنسي (1819 – 1893) في كتابه: "تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية" – الجزء الثالث، صفحة885:[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]{دعاه المؤرخ ثيئودوريت (393 – 460) وهو قريب من زمن أثناسيوس، دعاه "المنبر الأعظم" ودعاه يوحنا الدمشقي "حجر الزاوية في كنيسة الله"... وأثناسيوس، على كل حال، واحد من أنقى وأجلّ الشخصيات ذات الوقار العظيم في تاريخ الكنيسة. وهذا هو الآن حكم التاريخ المأخوذ به بصفة عامة }[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ويقول العالم دين ستانلي[FONT=&quot][6] (1815 – 1881) مؤرخ انجليكاني ذائع الصيت:[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]{ ... وبالاختصار، فإن أثناسيوس هو أبو الأرثوذكسية بكل معنى، فقد أثرى الكنيسة أكثر مما ورَثته من أعمالها في الماضي أو حتى من منطوق قانونها الأرثوذكسي الأساسي. فهو المحسوب أنه منشئ الأرثوذكسية بحق، إذ يلزم أن نعرف أن قبل أثناسيوس، بل وقبل مجمع نيقية الذي اشترك فيه، كان التعليم الأرثوذكسي كقانون متكامل غير معروف... إن كتابه عن ((تجسد الكلمة)) يمتد بصلاحياته ليغطي ما بعد زمانه ويصبح (حتى اليوم) صالحاً لاستخدامات لاهوتية متعددة – ليكون في النهاية واحداً من أفضل البراهين على ((الحق))!}[FONT=&quot][7] [/FONT][/FONT]
=======================
         [FONT=&quot][1] الغنوصية: Gnosticism وهيَّ تشتق من كلمة Gnosis بمعنى المعرفة، وفلسفتها توفقيه تمزج بين الديانات والأساطير، وقال رواجها أنه يوجد إلهين أحداهما خير والآخر شرّ ، وأن النفوس تفيض من إله الخير ، والإنسان يخلُص بالمعرفة. {أنظر المعجم الفلسفي ص229}[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] انظر مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية أوريجانوس تأليف المستشار/ زكي شنودة ص22[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] نفس المرجع السابق ص20[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] المقصود بالعصر النيقاوي: نسبة لمجمع نيقية المعروف في القرن الرابع الذي أُقيم بسبب البدعة الأريوسية والذي انبرى له القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي مدافعا عن الحق مستخدماً كلمة homoousion أي من جوهر الله أي أن الكلمة (المسيح الرب) هو من جوهر الله. يقول المؤرخ جيبون: { إن أسم أثناسيوس الخالد لا يمكن أن ينفصل أبداً عن عقيدة الثالوث التي كرس لها حياته وكل قدراته العقلية وكل كيانه... وقد شهدت كل ولاية من ولايات الإمبراطورية الرومانية ما كان يتحلى به أثناسيوس من فضائل وما كان يعانيه من آلام في سبيل قضية واحدة الإبن مع الآب في الجوهر التي أصبحت عمله الوحيد وهمّه الوحيد.؛ } أنظر القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي البابا العشرون للقمص متى المسكين ص47[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] أنظر المرجع السابق ص10 وص11[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][6]​Dean Stanely, Lectures on Hist. of East. Church​  [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot][7]​Dean Stanely, op., p. 229 - 237​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]2- سماتها ومنهجهــــــا*​​ [FONT=&quot]     *أ- بدأت مدرسة الإسكندرية كمدرسة للموعوظين*[FONT=&quot][1] ​[FONT=&quot]Catechumens​[FONT=&quot] طالبي العماد،[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]من أجل تعليمهم الإيمان المسيحي بالدراسات التي تؤهلهم لنوال سرّ المعمودية، وفتحت المدرسة أبوابها من أجل الجميع‘ فقد انفتحت المدرسة على جميع الناس ومن كل الطبقات والمراكز الاجتماعية الفقيرة والغنية والديانات المختلفة والأعمار المختلفة أيضاً؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[FONT=&quot]لم تقتصر الدراسة بها على اللاهوت وحده، بل كان برنامجها منذ القرن الثاني، يقوم على أساس موسوعي متكامل شامل أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedic[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لذا سُميت الديدسكاليون [/FONT]διδaskaleιon[FONT=&quot] أي مدرسة تمثل حركة لاهوتية ومركزاً للدراسة والحياة الإيمانية التقوية كجزء لا يتجزأ من الحياة الكنسية التي هيَّ في صميمها حياة تلمذة[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ويقول [FONT=&quot]Carl S.Meyer[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: (كانت هذه المدرسة مركزاً للتعليم الفلسفي والعلمي كما للتعليم اللاهوتي، فإنه بالنسبة للإسكندريين: كل معرفة إنما تُساهم في إدراك الحق الذي يبلغ ذروته في اللاهوت المسيحي)[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     *ب- أخذت المدرسة بنظام التدرج في التعليم*؛[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فغالباً ما تبدأ الدراسة بسلسلة من العلوم غير الدينية ( العلمانية [FONT=&quot]secular[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) من خلالها يكسب المعلم غير المؤمنين ويُقوم الأفكار الفلسفية والعلمية. جاذباً القلب والفكر نحو المعلم الوحيد والحقيقي يسوع المسيح.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ثم تأتي بعد ذلك الأخلاقيات والسلوك المنضبط، مع التوضيح، أنه ليس بكافي في حياة المسيحي لأن الحياة المسيحية ليست قاصرة على الأخلاق الحميدة بل في جوهرها هو التغير الداخلي (التغيير القلبي - قلباً نقياً أخلق فيَّ يا الله) والتتغير على شكل وصورة الله أي الإنسان يتغير لصورة الله الذي خلق عليها أي أن يتغير على شكل المسيح نفسه وكما قال القديس بولس الرسول "ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد لمجد كما من الرب الروح" (2كو3: 8) وأخيراً يدرس اللاهوت المسيحي في شكل تعليقات وشرح للكتاب المقدس.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد امتازت المدرسة بعدم الفصل بين الدراسة وحياة الإيمان والتقوى؛ فقد كانت العبادة تُمارس بشكل دقيق وبجدية جنباً إلى جنب مع الدراسة. يتشارك المعلمون وتلاميذهم الصلاة والصوم وحياة النسك والتقوى. وكان الأساتذة في حياتهم مثال يحتذي به. وأهم ميزة عُرفت في المدرسة العلاقة الشخصية بين الأساتذة وتلاميذهم، فكانت تقوم على حياة التلمذة في أسمى صورها. وكانت تهتم المدرسة أيضاً بالبحث العلمي، وكان أساتذتها يهتمون بتقديم المشورة في البحث والتنقيب مع المناقشة المستمرة.[/FONT]
====================
         [FONT=&quot][1]  catechumens = موعوظين مأخوذة عن اليونانية وتعني "تحت التسليم" والفعل يعني "يتعلم شفوياً"، وقد استخدمت كنسياً بمعنى طالبي العماد. (سلسلة آباء الكنيسة ص10)  [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  حياة وفكر آباء الكنيسة – الموسوعة الآبائية 1 ص 154 القس أثناسيوس فهمي جورج[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3]  سلسلة آباء الكنيسة ص10[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot]     *ج*- *ملامح برنامج تعليم الموعوظين:*​​ [FONT=&quot]الحياة المسيحية دائماً ما تبدأ بالميلاد الجديد من الماء والروح، أي المعمودية، والعماد في العصور الأولى كان معظمه للبالغين، لذلك كان يتم مرة واحدة في السنة باحتفال مهيب وعظيم في ليلة عيد القيامة أي ما بين سبت النور وأحد القيامة حيث تدور القراءات الكنسية حول موت الرب وقيامته وحول النور والقيامة والاستنارة. وقد كان المتقدمون للمعمودية يقضون فترة كبيرة كموعوظين ليتعلموا المبادئ الأولى للمسيحية استعداداً لمعموديتهم الآتية. وكانت فترة استعدادهم هذه تكتمل بدورة للتعليم المكثف أثناء الصوم الأربعيني (الصوم الكبير). وقد سجلت لنا كتابات آباء الكنيسة الكثير من تلك العظات والتي كانت تُلقى على الموعوظين والتي شملت عظات موجهة إلى: [طالبي العماد - المعمدين حديثاً.[FONT=&quot][1]]​[/FONT]
================================
 *[FONT=&quot]     ج1*[FONT=&quot]- *محتوى تعليم الموعوظين*[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ركز الآباء في توجيهاتهم للموعوظين على أن المعمودية ليست طقساً خارجياً شكلياً خارجياً، بل هيَّ سرّ الاتحاد مع المسيح ولبسه وذلك بالاعتماد على قول بولس الرسول : "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم في[FONT=&quot][2] المسيح ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]εἰς Χριστὸν ἐβαπτίσθητε[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) قد لبستم ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἐνεδύσασθε put on[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) المسيح" (غلاطية 3: 27)؛ فالمعمودية ليست مجرد طقس ليصير اسم الإنسان مسيحياً، بل ليكون فعلاً مسيحياً، أي اللابس المسيح، مكتسي به، به يحيا ويتحرك ويوجد، معتبرين أن السرّ الكنسي والحياة العملية ليسا نقيضين ولا منفصلين، فالسرّ الكنسي هو الأساس والحياة المسيحية العملية مؤسسة علية كنتيجة طبيعية؛ [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد استفاض الآباء في شرح العقيدة على مستوى الفعل والعمل، وأيضاً استفاضوا في شرح الأخلاقيات ورموز المعمودية وفي تعريف السرّ، لكي يكون الموعوظ مسيحياً فعلياً على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش وليس فقط على مستوى الاسم، بل لكي يدخل في شركة مع المسيح، وهذه الشركة هيَّ في حد ذاتها سرّ وهيَّ زرع الله فينا.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ويوصي الآباء المعمدين حديثاً لكي ينموا في السرّ الذي دخلوه ولا يكونوا ساكنين أو يلقوا عنهم الاتحاد الذي صاروا فيه شركاء للمسيح ولُقبوا فيه بالمعمدين والمستنيرين، وحثوهم على الاحتفاظ بالبريق الأول وقوة الاستنارة التي نالوها بالمعمودية بل وأكثر من ذلك بأن يجعلوا النور يشع فيهم ببريق أقوى ويتقدموا دائماً وينموا في النعمة والحق باستمرار وبلا توقف أو جمود؛ وقد فرَّق الآباء بين أن يُسمى الإنسان مسيحياً وبين أن يكون مسيحياً بالفعل والحق، وذلك بما يُقدمه من طاعة للوصايا المقدسة والعهد الذي تم مع العريس السماوي يسوع المسيح:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يُحبُني والذي يُحبُني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر لهُ ذاتي" (يوحنا 14: 21)[/FONT]
========================
 [FONT=&quot]     *ج2-* *برنامج أو المنهج لتعليم الموعوظين كالآتي:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-            [FONT=&quot]بنود الإيمان المسيحي[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2-            [FONT=&quot]معاني سرى المعمودية والميرون.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3-            [FONT=&quot]شرح الموعظة على الجبل.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4-            [FONT=&quot]تفسير الصلاة الربانية[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5-            [FONT=&quot]شرح علاقة الرب يسوع المسيح بالمُعمد باعتبارها علاقة تُمثل الآتي:[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1)  [FONT=&quot]الكرمة بالأغصان (يوحنا 15: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2)  [FONT=&quot]الراعي بالغنم (يوحنا 10: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3)  [FONT=&quot]حجر الزاوية بالأحجار (1بطرس 2: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4)  [FONT=&quot]رئيس الكهنة بالكهنة (عبرانيين 2: 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5)  [FONT=&quot]آدم الثاني بالخليقة الجديدة (1كورنثوس 15: 45)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6)  [FONT=&quot]الرأس بأعضاء الجسد (1كورنثوس 12، أفسس 4: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7)  [FONT=&quot]العريس بالعروس (رؤيا 19: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]​======================== [FONT=&quot]     *ج3*- *عظات وكتابات الآباء للموعوظين:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لقد سجل لنا علم الباترولچي أهم أعمال الآباء للموعوظين ونذكر منها الآتي:[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1)  [FONT=&quot]مقالات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي لطالبي العماد.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2)  [FONT=&quot]مقالات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي عن الأسرار للمعمدين حديثاً.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3)  [FONT=&quot]مقالتان للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم لطالبي العماد.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4)  [FONT=&quot]ثمانية مقالات للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم لطالبي العماد.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5)  [FONT=&quot]مقال للقديس أغسطينوس عن قانون الإيمان للموعوظين.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6)  [FONT=&quot]عدة مقالات القديس أغسطينوس عن الصلاة الربانية للمستعدين للعماد.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7)  [FONT=&quot]عظة لسينسيوس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Synesius of Gyrene[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في عيد الفصح للمعمدين حديثاً.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]8)  [FONT=&quot]أحاديث وإرشادات موجهة إلى معلمي الموعوظين للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]9)  [FONT=&quot]كتابات وعظات القديس أمبروسيوس عن الأسرار.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]10)     [FONT=&quot]عظات الأب ثيؤدور أسقف العراق وهيَّ عبارة عن تعاليم وعظية للمعمدين حديثاً.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]
====================
         [FONT=&quot][1]  حياة وفكر آباء الكنيسة ص156[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  حسب النص الأصلي (اليوناني)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] أنظر حياة وفكر كنيسة الآباء ص155 إلى ص161[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot]3- *مدرسة الإسكندرية والتفسير الرمزي*​​ [FONT=&quot]     كان اهتمام المدرسة الرئيسي والأول منصباً على دراسة الكتاب المقدس وقد ارتبط اسمها بالتفسير الكتابي؛ وكان شغل هذه المدرسة التفسيرية الأول هو *اكتشاف المعنى اللاهوتي والروحي في كل موضع وراء سطور الكتاب المقدس؛ *وطبعاً قد بدأ هذا التفسير الرمزي للفيلسوف اليهودي فيلون كما رأينا سابقاً[FONT=&quot][1]، وقد تبنى الآباء الأولون بالإسكندرية هذا المنهج التفسيري، حاسبين أن التفسير الحرفي في حالات كثيرة لا يليق بالله؛ وقد وجدوا هذا المنهج عند الرسل أنفسهم، وهيَّ ظاهرة بوضوح في الرسائل في العهد الجديد[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]. فمثلاً في (غلاطية 4)، استند الرسول بولس إلى أشخاص تاريخيين (إسحق وإسماعيل وسارة وهاجر) وانطلق من هُنا ليُبين حُرية أبناء الموعد في أورشليم العُليا موضحاً أنه رمز:[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [وكل ذلك رمز لأن هاتين هما العهدان أحداهما من جبل سيناء الوَالِدُ للعبودية الذي هو هاجر.. وأما نحن أيها الإخوة فنظير اسحق أولاد الموعد] (غلاطية 4: 24و28)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهو يشرح أسلوبه في فهم العهد القديم بقوله: لأن كل ما سبق فكتب من أجل تعليمنا حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء. (رومية 15: 4)[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ونجد أيضاً أن الرب نفسه استخدم هذا الأسلوب، الذي أصبح قاعدة عريضة في شرح الكتاب المقدس، *فمما لا شك فيه أن بشارة الرب يسوع وهو بعد في الجسد أعطت الكنيسة القاعدة الأساسية لفهم الكتاب المقدس.* وقد اتخذ الرب موقفين تجاه العهد القديم: أنه يستند إلى العهد القديم أحياناً في حرفه ويؤكد سلطانه ولكنه يعود ويُعطيه معنى جديداً نقدياً[FONT=&quot][3]، معنى روحي؛ فمثلاً نرى الرب يسوع يُجيب الناموسي الذي أتاه متسائلاً: ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الأبدية ؟!!" بذكر الوصية الثانية في شريعة موسى كما هيَّ واضحة في حرفيتها دون أي شرح أو تأويل (مرقس 10: 19)، وهو يلوم أيضاً الفريسيون لأنهم تركوا "وصية الله" (مرقس 7: 8 – 9)؛ ولكن عندما أُتُهِمَ بأنه نقض الناموس أجاب أنه أعطى الناموس تفسيراً جديداً، "التفسير *بالروح القدس*" الذي كان داود نفسه قد استخدمه: *لأن داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس*.. (مرقس 12: 36)، وبما أن داود نطق بالروح القدس فموسى والأنبياء أيضاً قد نطقوا بالروح القدس وإلهامه، وللشعب *أن يفهم الكتاب المقدس بنفس ذات الروح القدس عينه* الذي به تكلم الأنبياء.  [/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نستطيع أن نرى ونستوعب، أن العهد الجديد بجملته يرى العهد القديم ككتاب رجاء حي، وكتاب نبوة تنتظر استكمالها في يسوع المسيح ابن الله الظاهر في الجسد في ملء الزمان حسب التدبير. وقد بنت الكنيسة منذ البداية موقفها على أسلوب يسوع في شرح الكتاب المقدس، فرفضت حرفية الناموس وتم استبدالها بحرية مجد أبناء الله الذين يعرفون الحق والحق يحررهم.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وبما أن الكتاب كله موحى به من الله فهوَّ صادق صدق مطلق، ولكن معناه لا يُمكن أبداً أن يكمُن في حرفه بل في روحه، أي في فهمنا له روحياً بنفس ذات روح الإلهام الذي كُتب به. وهذا المفهوم الروحي استمدته الكنيسة من قاعدة أساسية ألا وهيَّ المسيح وجسده (أعضاء المسيح الذين من لحمه وعِظامه).[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس مكسيموس المعترف (منتصف القرن السادس) عن موقف الكنيسة من الكتاب المقدس: {الأناجيل الأربعة وُلِدَت من اتحاد الميلاد بالآلام الخلاصية.. وقد نُشِرَت في المسكونة من خلال سير مكرسة، سير الرسل والقديسين والمبشرين لتُشفي جرح الإنسانية الذي أحدثه عصيان آدم، وتُثَبتْ كل من يتقبل الكلمة في الإيمان والحق}[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]عموما، نجد القديس أكليمنضس الإسكندري أستخدم هذا النوع من التفسير – أي الرمزي – ولكن تلميذه أوريجانوس ([FONT=&quot]Origen[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) هو الذي شكل نظامه ووضع قواعده وقام بنشره في الشرق والغرب، حتى نُسب إليه. وقد بلغ أوريجانوس بالمدرسة إلى القمة في هذا الشأن. فتأثرت بأفكاره، وإن كانت قد تحررت بعد ذلك من مبالغته في التفسير الرمزي.[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]ويلاحظ أن آباء المدرسة كانوا أكثر دقة وإفرازاً من العلامة اليهودي فيلون [FONT=&quot]Philon[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، كما اختلفوا معه أيضاً في الهدف، فقد طبق فيلون التفسير الرمزي على العهد القديم لاكتشاف معانٍ فلسفية وأخلاقيات من خلال الرموز، أما آباء مدرسة الإسكندرية فوجدوا في العهد القديم بما احتواه من شخصيات وأحداث ونواميس وطقوس *انعكاسات للعمل الخلاصي والحياة السماوية*، لأن فيه معلن التدبير الإلهي.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]على أي حال كان لهذا المنهج أهميته، ولكننا في نفس الوقت لا نقدر أن نتجاهل أضرار *المبالغة* في استخدامه، لهذا وجد هذا المنهج معارضة، كما نادى آباء المدرسة فيما بعد بالاعتدال في استخدامه؛ فالمعنى الرمزي له أصوله الشرعية المعتمدة في الكتاب المقدس، خصوصاً عند القديس بولس الرسول: وكل ذلك رمز لأن هاتين هما العهدان أحداهما من جبل سيناء.. أما أورشليم العُليا التي أمنا جميعاً" (أنظر للأهمية غلاطية 4: 21 – 31).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]* وهنا نجد أن الرسول استخدم كلمة رمز (آية 24)، ووردها في صورة الفعل للمقارنة بين كل من ابني إبراهيم باعتبارهما رمزاً للعهدين. ومع ذلك - أي بالرغم من استخدام المعنى الرمزي بكثرة في العهد الجديد وعند الآباء – فإن الميل إلى إيجاد تفسير رمزي لكل سطر في الكتاب المقدس وكل حرف وكل كلمة وموقف مع إهمال المعنى الحرفي تماماً وأصول معاني الكلمات حسب سياق الكلام وسياق الإصحاح والسفر نفسه، هوَّ أمر لا يخلو من الخطر والمخاطرة، وتحميل الكلام – أحياناً كثيرة جداً – أكثر من معناه لكي يكون – في النهاية – بحسب فكرنا نحن وتصوراتنا وليس حسب قصد الله منه[FONT=&quot][6]، طبعاً ده غير تحميل بعض المواقف أكثر من معناها والخروج بالتفسير الرمزي عن التدبير الملعن في الأسفار بسبب هذا البحث عن المعنى في كل شيء وأي شيء حتى لو لم يكن لهُ معنى لا روحي ولا لاهوتي، لذلك حينما نستخدم التفسير الرمزي لا بد من أن نكون ملهمين بالروح لكي نتكلم في صميم القصد الإلهي ولا نخرج عنه أبداً. [/FONT][/FONT]
   ================
         [FONT=&quot][1]  أنظر صفحة 2 فقرة ب.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2]  راجع الكتاب المقدس – أسلوب تفسيره السليم للشماس د/إميل ماهر.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3]  ليس المقصود هنا نقضاً للناموس أو أسفار العهد القديم من أي جهة لفظية أو معنوية أو نوع من أنواع النقض للأسفار بأي حال من الأحوال، بل المقصود هوَّ نقض للمفهوم الخاطئ للشريعة والأسفار وذلك بسبب قساوة القلب وعمى البصيرة (أنظر للأهمية القصوى ولفهم المعنى المقصود مرقس7: 1 – 23)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4]  الكتاب المقدس وحياتنا الشخصية ص42[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5]  مقدمات في علم [FONT=&quot]الباترولچي[/FONT] القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطي ص2[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6]  انظر الكتاب المقدس أسلوب تفسيره السليم ص74، ص75[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

*تم الانتهاء من الموضوع بنعمة الله
لكن سيظل الموضوع مغلق ليكون مرجع متاح للجميع*
*أما بالنسبة للأسئلة والتعليقات سيتم فتح موضوع مستقل*
*في القسم الجديد (تحت الإنشاء في المنتدى) باسم الموضوع*
*لأي سؤال أو استفسار
*​


----------

